# London Bookgroup welcomes you  2009



## onemonkey (Jan 7, 2009)

Welcome to the Urban75 bookgroup, now entering it's 7th glorious year. We meet once a month, typically on the second thursday and typically in someone's house, typically in Brixton. However, none of these factors are set in stone, we are a _very_ laid back bookgroup. You don't even need to have _read_ that month's book. But it would be helpful if you _like _books. Even better if you also like wine and cheese.

In 2008 we read 
_
Northern Lights ---  Phillip Pullman
About the Author --- John Colapinto
With Their Backs To The World --- Asne Seierstad
Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf --- Edward Albee
Brideshead Revisted --- Evelyn Waugh
Saturday Night and Sunday Morning --- Alan Sillitoe
The Edible Woman --- Margaret Atwood
Brave New World --- Aldous Huxley
The Naked Civil Servant --- Quentin Crisp
Running with Scissors --- Augusten Burroughs.
_

The first book of 2009
*
A Tale of Two Cities --- Charles Dickens*

The first meeting will be on 21st January, at my house (PM for details) 

REMEMBER

The first rule of bookgroup is:
_You *do not* need to read the book._

The second rule of bookgroup is:
_You *should* bring drinks and nibbles._


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 7, 2009)

sounds good, id like to pop along , dont know if il get a chance to read tale of two cities in time but il give it a go


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 8, 2009)

To continue the discussions from the other thread, as requested:

I can see the argument for having the bookgroup on a fixed evening each month, but I can also see the argument for being flexible, to deal with things which may come up, and I thought the latter approach had worked reasonably well during the year.

The biggest problem I have perceived is that we don't have the date and venue confirmed sufficiently in advance. There were a couple of times when I would have gone, but didn't get the PM telling me where to go until I had got home from work that evening, after the scheduled start time of the bookgroup.

There have also been a few times when I thought I was going to be able to come, but then discovered, at short notice, that it was on an evening when I was busy, which was frustrating, too, as I had been looking forward to commenting on the book.

Would it possible/feasible to agree the date and venue at the previous session, and post that up when we post up the new book, so that everyone gets about a month's notice and can make their arrangements or send their apologies?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm happy for the date to be flexible tbh, and don't really have a problem with the venue being decided a few days beforehand


----------



## Rollem (Jan 8, 2009)

onemonkey said:


> The first rule of bookgroup is:
> _You *do not* need to read the book._


my kind of book group 

a little bit of notice, i.e. a week maybe, would be handy for me, just to make sure that relahni isn't working late that night, and therefore is around to look after madge


----------



## han (Jan 8, 2009)

Lovin' your introductory paragraph, onemonkey. How can people resist a bookgroup like this?! 

I can't make this first one as will be staying with my folks then. I  haven't got the book anyway so might just jump to next month's book. 

Have a good un folks! Deffo up for having one round our house sometime.


----------



## zora (Jan 8, 2009)

Ms T said:


> That's me out then.  Have to work until 0100 on most Thursdays.



We'll just have to have bookgroups again like we did in 2003 and keep going till 5am. 

I dunno about dates tbh - we were unable to decide on anything at the last one.
I have always been in favour of sticking with the third Thursday of the month in principle, so that people know what's going on and we don't have to agonise over a new date and mess around with date polls etc each time. But if I wasn't able to do any Thursdays I'd probably be less happy about it.

And apart from being one of the most regular attendees last year, Ms T has  got the cosiest living room and makes the best pizzas (and that's just on top of always having interesting book suggestions and something to say about  the books!). 

I'm happy for the date to be flexible, but can see how it'd work better for some people with roughly a month's notice, i.e. to be set at each meeting for the next one (which we kind of used to do.). Out of habit, I quite like the third Thursday as a rough benchmark though. And come to think of it, I find Wednesdays or Thursdays best - Friday being out as the beginning of the week, and Mondays and Tuesdays tend to be soberish days after the weekends' excesses and people more likely to go home at 9pm than tuck into wine and cheeses till 5am in true bookgroup style. 

Err.. that is quite a long post to say I dunno and I don't mind. 

Wednesday 14th Jan anyone?  Or to mix things up a bit more and as people seem to struggling with Dickens a bit ('kin hell I can't understand a word of it - and I always assumed I hadn't read any Dickens yet because I wasn't that interested not because it is actually too difficult for me ) should we give ourselves some more time and have it on Wed 21st or Thurs 22nd?

Maybe we should let our host have a say in this?


----------



## Brainaddict (Jan 8, 2009)

I also think the irregular dates contributed to poor attendance. They contributed to my poor attendance anyway 

And let's be honest, 'irregular' really means 'disorganised' - at least with us.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 8, 2009)

Brainaddict said:


> I also think the irregular dates contributed to poor attendance. They contributed to my poor attendance anyway
> 
> And let's be honest, 'irregular' really means 'disorganised' - at least with us.



"irregular" can also mean "accommodating", though


----------



## Ms T (Jan 8, 2009)

Brainaddict said:


> I also think the irregular dates contributed to poor attendance. They contributed to my poor attendance anyway
> 
> And let's be honest, 'irregular' really means 'disorganised' - at least with us.



I'm not disorganised, I just work irregular hours.  

I can do Wednesday 14th and Wednesday 21st.

I think Zora's idea of having some flexibility but fixing the next date at the previous meeting would work.  I have my rota for a couple of months in advance, and usually have a day off in the week.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 8, 2009)

21st suits me - also working late next week


----------



## Crispy (Jan 8, 2009)

Ok, I'll unclench my iron fist. But yes, some certainty about dates would be good


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm going to get the audio book of this one out the library  can I still come to book group?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 8, 2009)

zora said:


> Maybe we should let our host have a say in this?



Who is hosting?


----------



## zora (Jan 8, 2009)

sleaterkinney if he's still up for it (I'm not entirely sure if _he_ volunteered or if we volunteered him ) or onemonkey. Either way it's going to be in Brixton.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 8, 2009)

i know im a n00b with no real input but i cant do the 14th  , but whenever it is i shall bring wine and cheese


----------



## Spark (Jan 8, 2009)

another new person here
I can do both wednesdays and thursdays at the moment.  I'd probably prefer 2 weeks time though, just because I haven't got very far with the book.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 8, 2009)

21st please.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 9, 2009)

picked up my copy of a tale of two cities at lunchtime


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 10, 2009)

zora said:


> sleaterkinney if he's still up for it (I'm not entirely sure if _he_ volunteered or if we volunteered him ) or onemonkey. Either way it's going to be in Brixton.


Unfortunately, onemonkey volunteered before I could. 21st is good for me as well.


----------



## onemonkey (Jan 11, 2009)

okay, it's looking like wednesday, 21st is favoured option and I'm your favoured host 

will pm everyone with my address next week. (and i might even try to get a copy of the book too  )


----------



## Mainframeguy (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm new around here and already do a bookgroup at my local library - but I'll try for another, especially since it does say you do not HAVE to read the book  21st is free for me ATM, so now wondering how/if this gets firmed up and I find more details?  Does it work by PM from this thread?  Anyway, having posted I'll tag along subscribed so no doubt all will become clear...


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 13, 2009)

Unfortunately (well, for me, anyway), I have already got a commitment on 21st, so will not be joining you on this occasion. I haven't read the book recently, though, and will not now bother to dig it out to read again!

I have, however, prepared some ideas for books to suggest for future meetings, so I hope to be able to get to the next meeting, in order to propose said books.

I would like to host one of the meetings again, even though I don't live at all close to Brixton - I have quite a nice garden/patio, so perhaps we could have one of the spring meetings at mine? Just putting the idea forward, for consideration


----------



## Mainframeguy (Jan 14, 2009)

I thought there'd be mucho discussion in a thread about selection of books - I was wondering about putting forward something by Roberto Bolano even if it does make me look a bit of a pseud.  Anyway, I am hoping to make it to the 21st and observe the rule (no way will I get through a Dickens on this notice with what I have in my diary until the 21st, but meeting other book group people and participating in future book selection discussion is good enough for me).

I'm unemployed, but can cook; so hoping that rustling up home-made nibbles will compensate for inability to afford booze - will it be OK to bring a cake?


----------



## Crispy (Jan 14, 2009)

cake is very good, oh yes

usually, we do nominations and selection towards the end of the evening, so work on that sales patter!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 14, 2009)

My copy of T.O.2.C is in the original text and to be honest its bloody hard going ( imo  ),

Does anyone know of an abridged / slightly less heavy version out there ?


----------



## Mainframeguy (Jan 14, 2009)

Abridged Dickens!  *shock" *horror* *gasp* I'm not even going to look for emoticons.....


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 14, 2009)

it's only 350 pages! You could Wiki it - it has an extensive Wiki page and pages for its main characters - so you can look at thay and pretend you've read the whole book


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 14, 2009)

well i am trying . i shall continue to do so . i dont want to pretend to something i havent.......


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 15, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> My copy of T.O.2.C is in the original text and to be honest its bloody hard going ( imo  ),
> 
> Does anyone know of an abridged / slightly less heavy version out there ?


For other prospective bookgroup members as well, you don't have to like the book or even finish it, part of bookgroup is reading books that you normally wouldn't pick up. The other part - cheese and wine  - is compulsory.


----------



## Spark (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm pleased to say that I'm actually getting into the book now and finding it less hard going - whether i'll have finished in time is another matter


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 15, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> For other prospective bookgroup members as well, you don't have to like the book or even finish it, part of bookgroup is reading books that you normally wouldn't pick up. The other part - cheese and wine  - is compulsory.



I don't agree! 



Only the wine is compulsory (I don't eat cheese!)


----------



## Mainframeguy (Jan 15, 2009)

and the cake!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 21, 2009)

I've given up on it and I LIKE Dickens. I think the internet has spoiled my ability to read classic literature.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 21, 2009)

I expressed my interest about joining on the other thread but have just realised I didn't on here so haven't had the PM with details 

That said it turns out I can't come tonight anyway, but would like to know what next months book is to see if I can be more successful than I have been with the Dickens - I tried but he still really gets on my tits and I haven't got very far with it consequently!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 21, 2009)

I read ten pages, and fell asleep after 5mins of the audio book   I'm still not sure whether I'm coming tonight, I'm shattered.

Next book should be posted up here some time tonight nipsla.


----------



## Mainframeguy (Jan 21, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> I've given up on it and I LIKE Dickens. I think the internet has spoiled my ability to read classic literature.



That's sad.  If that were a general phenomenon it would have happened to me too - I can vouch for this being one of Dickens more gripping works (I've also read the popular ones plus Bleak House and Barnaby Rudge (which drove me nuts, ironically!).



nipsla said:


> I expressed my interest about joining on the other thread but have just realised I didn't on here so haven't had the PM with details  ...



I was just about to PM you the details (since I have them) when I read on... Let me know if you want them anyway in case things change for you tonight or for future ref. (n00b so no idea if ***** will host next).  Also being a n00b no idea if choice is finalised before we leave tonight!

But I shouldn't be posting - I should be baking!  At least you  guys know the cake will be tip top fresh!  I'm going to make two, so hopefully there will be plenty to go around...  Anyone else not drinking feel free to take coffee to go with it!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 21, 2009)

Shouldn't use people's real names in posts 

Also, it's probably up to the person hosting to pass on their personal details... not having a go (because I know he knows nipsla), just saying like


----------



## Crispy (Jan 21, 2009)

I edited your post mainframeguy...


----------



## Mainframeguy (Jan 21, 2009)

editted - my bad :blush:

no no - I got there first - least that is what the board tells me?

But thank you crispy

Now that is enough editing - this is stopping my baking!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 21, 2009)

You're making cake... all will be forgiven


----------



## han (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm not gonna make this tonight. Am still at w*rk and knackered. Have a good un, folks.


----------



## Mainframeguy (Jan 21, 2009)

yes - but cake still in oven - will late cake also be forgiven?  Maybe because piping hot and yummy cake smell - least I am hoping so!


----------



## Mainframeguy (Jan 22, 2009)

The evening made one of the best book groups I've attended.  If I've got it right then this is the next book selection.  Have to say OneMonkey (not ****** as above) was a great host and I was truly impressed by their ability to pull out books by authors as their names came up!  Not to mention the person who repeatedly named authors, given only the title or the odd desciption - quite impressive, wish I could remember their nick to give credit where it's due, no doubt someone else can fill that detail in?

Sign me up for the next one, hopefully it'll be a date I can make (Wednesdays tend to work well for me, if that's normal).  Next time I'll come bearing cake that is hopefully uncompromised by the need for speed.


----------



## zora (Jan 22, 2009)

That was a very flamboyant start to Bookgroup 2009!

An abundance of cheese and wine, a very strong list of suggestions* for next months' book and some _epic_ pitches for these.

In the end, a book by *Raymond Chandler* won the day: *The Long Goodbye*.

Date was set for *Thursday, 26th Feb*. To be held at *sleaterkinney's*, if he get's round to buying a sofa before then (though I'd personally be more than happy to sit on his floor).

Big welcome to Spark and Mainframeguy, and a big thank you to onemonkey for hosting and hospitality tonight.



*here's the full list for bookgroup anoraks and as an aide-memoir for me if I ever run out of ideas of what to read - they were all great suggestions!:
_1974_ by David Peace
_Foe_ by J.M.Coetzee
_On the Origin of Species_ by Charles Darwin
_Exterminate All the Brutes _by Sven Lindqvist
_Welcome to Wellville_ by T.C.Boyle


----------



## Mainframeguy (Jan 22, 2009)

zora said:


> ... if he get's round to buying a sofa before then ...


He did say he has one, but the place needs another.  I'd happily make do with the floor too - if there's no sofa we can always bring our own cushions and it'll mean there's more space in case the book's so popular it's crammed!  His is a bit nearer for me too , and I've marked the date, thanks for that as I need notice to make a Thursday 

PS - since I mentioned it, for the curious, here is the link to my blog review of "The Believers"


----------



## trashpony (Jan 22, 2009)

Ooh if next bookgroup is on a Thursday, I can come


----------



## zora (Jan 22, 2009)

I _think_ the was the date that was decided...it was the only date I heard mentioned all evening and assumed it must refer to next bookgroup. 

What do the other attendees remember (memories including my own might be somewhat hazy  )? 

Would be great though if you could make it, Trashpony.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 22, 2009)

Ooh, good choice of book for the next one. It's been decades since I read it, and I am up for reading it again.

What was the verdict on Tale of Two Cities? Did many people actually finish it?


----------



## colacubes (Jan 22, 2009)

Ace - can definitely attend the next one and heard good things about Raymond Chandler but never got round to reading any


----------



## onemonkey (Jan 22, 2009)

Mainframeguy said:


> Not to mention the person who repeatedly named authors, given only the title or the odd desciption - quite impressive, wish I could remember their nick to give credit where it's due, no doubt someone else can fill that detail in?


That would be Zora.. using some of her professional bookseller's skills. And yes, there were some impressive bits of deduction. 

It was a great start to the bookgroup year.. quite impressed with the amount of cheese there was and by how much red wine i managed to spill.


----------



## Spark (Jan 22, 2009)

I had a really good time.

did i leave my copy of the book at yours onemonkey?

I can't remember dates being discussed, but unfortunately can't make 26th february (or any of that week)


----------



## Ms T (Jan 22, 2009)

It's definitely the 26th, and if Sleaterkinney doesn't get a sofa in time, it will be at mine.  

I've started the book already, and am really enjoying it....


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 22, 2009)

Apologies for missing the last one, we were both exhausted. I take it Brainaddict passed on our apologies. We're free for the next one so should be there.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 23, 2009)

Ms T said:


> It's definitely the 26th, and if Sleaterkinney doesn't get a sofa in time, it will be at mine.
> 
> I've started the book already, and am really enjoying it....


Will put it in the diary.

Have ordered this at the library, and will make more effort than I did with Dickens


----------



## Ms T (Jan 23, 2009)

Aaaagh.

Can't make the 26th now.  Is there any chance of having it on the 25th?


----------



## zora (Jan 25, 2009)

People have already put this in their diaries I'll have you know. 

I'm easy either way.  How about everyone else?


----------



## Crispy (Jan 25, 2009)

easy both ways for us two too


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 25, 2009)

Me too.


----------



## Mainframeguy (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm easy  .... And it IS in my diary, so whatever happens it better be decided and stuck to...


----------



## Pieface (Jan 25, 2009)

bugger, I thought it was this thursday 

Nevermind.  I've read the Raymond Chandler eons ago.  Might watch the film to brush up


----------



## zora (Jan 25, 2009)

Right, I've inspected the sofas round sleaterkinney's tonight and declare them fit for bookgroup. -Whether they'll still be fit for anyone else once we're "done" with them is a different matter .

All we need to know now is if our host can also do Wed 25th?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm easy either way too.

I have lots of sofas, all of which are different, I need to get more wine glasses though, lots more wine glasses.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 27, 2009)

Can we make it Weds 25th then pretty please?  I will bring extra nice things to compensate for being both crap and demanding.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 27, 2009)

I have put that in my diary, but I don't know where sleaterkinney lives, so I hope I can get there...

I have started reading the Raymond Chandler, and I have either completely forgotten it (quite feasible, really), or I was imagining it, and have never read it before. I think I am going to enjoy it, though. 

I have got lots of ideas for books to recommend for next time, too!


----------



## Ms T (Jan 27, 2009)

Guineveretoo said:


> I have put that in my diary, but I don't know where sleaterkinney lives, so I hope I can get there...
> 
> I have started reading the Raymond Chandler, and I have either completely forgotten it (quite feasible, really), or I was imagining it, and have never read it before. I think I am going to enjoy it, though.
> 
> I have got lots of ideas for books to recommend for next time, too!



He lives round the corner from me, in Herne Hill/Brixton borders.


----------



## zora (Jan 27, 2009)

W00t. It's official. 

Next bookgroup with _extra_ special treats from Ms T is at sleaterkinney's, Wed 25 Feb. 


Can' wait!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 28, 2009)

It's in my diary and I pick the book up tomorrow... some speedy reading needed!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 28, 2009)

Is four weeks not enough to read a detective novel at normal speed?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 28, 2009)

I don't read at _normal_ speed 

(and can't exactly read on my commute either )


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 28, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> It's in my diary and I pick the book up tomorrow... some speedy reading needed!



It is very speedy reading indeed


----------



## Spark (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm afraid I can't make it, but really enjoyed last time so will definitely try and come along in March.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 28, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> It is very speedy reading indeed



Yup - am halfway through already.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 28, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> It is very speedy reading indeed


Even for me? I will make an extra effort, seeing as I only read 10 pages of Dickens


----------



## colacubes (Jan 28, 2009)

I am going to try and get the book today and will also be in attendance (definitely this time ) next month.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 28, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Even for me? I will make an extra effort, seeing as I only read 10 pages of Dickens



It depends how much time you are allowing yourself to read it - half an hour a day will be enough time to finish it in plenty of time


----------



## trashpony (Jan 28, 2009)

I can't make this but will be following the thread in the hope that you revert to meeting on a Thursday at some point so I can come along 

I might read the book anyway and give you the benefit of my erudite musings on the thread  Or not


----------



## zora (Jan 28, 2009)

trashpony said:


> I can't make this but will be following the thread in the hope that you revert to meeting on a Thursday at some point so I can come along
> 
> I might read the book anyway and give you the benefit of my erudite musings on the thread  Or not



Oh noes! I forgot again that you can only do Thursdays! Sorry - hopefully next time xx


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 28, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> It depends how much time you are allowing yourself to read it - half an hour a day will be enough time to finish it in plenty of time


I might use my lunch hour to read then


----------



## eme (Jan 30, 2009)

s'funny I was thinking about Raymond Chandler the other day; apparently he had separate notebooks for his research; named 'hats', 'hair', 'streets' etc, each containing notes about stuff he had noticed that he could use in his *super* descriptive way in his writing...

I can make the weds btw (thanks zora for the big writing )


----------



## kittyP (Jan 31, 2009)

Will try and get a copy next week (Thanks Bee for the reminder about this).
I think I may have to buy a copy as getting to a Library is near on impossible for me due to working hours.


----------



## kittyP (Feb 2, 2009)

kittyP said:


> Will try and get a copy next week (Thanks Bee for the reminder about this).
> I think I may have to buy a copy as getting to a Library is near on impossible for me due to working hours.



Got one on order for £4, not bad as it looks like something I will enjoy and may finish it in under 16 days, I am a slow reader


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 2, 2009)

kittyP said:


> I am a slow reader


*waves*

You have met me haven't you?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 3, 2009)

I would describe myself as a fast reader, but I have to admit that I am struggling with this one! I think it is partly because I am not enjoying it much, so I am happy to put it down, and that I have been ill, so I keep falling asleep instead of reading at night time.  I hope others enjoy it, otherwise, it may not be completed by many!


----------



## kittyP (Feb 3, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> *waves*
> 
> You have met me haven't you?


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Feb 5, 2009)

Is book group usually last week of the month?


----------



## colacubes (Feb 5, 2009)

Right - I have the book and 4 hours on a train plus an unspecified amount of time waiting in a court in the next 3 days so I should be able to read this and not be as rubbish as I was with the cocking Dickens


----------



## Mainframeguy (Feb 9, 2009)

I just finished the Dickens - thoroughly enjoyed it but curious if the ending sentence is quoteworthy like the opening one.

Anyway, Chandler will be speedy indeed after that, I'll have to chase the library request with them and make a call if I have to buy a copy though.

If MsT is bringing these extra goodies is there still a demand for cake?  I'm going to try and be organised and make the cake a little earlier than at the actual time I should be leaving for the bookgroup this time!  And I'm curious about sofas and furnishings since it was mentioned with the choice of venue and I might be a boring softie and bring a cushion or something if there's a shortage.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 10, 2009)

Mainframeguy said:


> I just finished the Dickens - thoroughly enjoyed it but curious if the ending sentence is quoteworthy like the opening one.




Isn't the ending sentence the frequently quoted:

"It is a far, far better thing that I do, than I have ever done; it is a far, far better rest that I go to, than I have ever known."


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 10, 2009)

Anyway, I have finished the Chandler, and I will admit that I am glad to have finished it. I found it somewhat hard work to get through, and had to keep reminding myself that it was written in another time and another culture, because there were bits in it which I found bordering on offensive, and bits which I found unlikely.

I am pleased to say that it did actually have an ending which I hadn't predicted, too, which was good.

So, not all bad


----------



## Pieface (Feb 10, 2009)

eme said:


> s'funny I was thinking about Raymond Chandler the other day; apparently he had separate notebooks for his research; named 'hats', 'hair', 'streets' etc, each containing notes about stuff he had noticed that he could use in his *super* descriptive way in his writing...
> 
> I can make the weds btw (thanks zora for the big writing )



Actionettes have a practise now....have to depend on how well I know the dances if I do this


----------



## vicwallgate (Feb 12, 2009)

Lolita is a very good book group read. Disturbing yet beautifully written with breathtaking language.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 12, 2009)

To promote a book, you must attend the group!


----------



## vicwallgate (Feb 12, 2009)

Crispy said:


> To promote a book, you must attend the group!



Can I attend then?


----------



## Crispy (Feb 12, 2009)

vicwallgate said:


> Can I attend then?


Don't see why not


----------



## Mainframeguy (Feb 12, 2009)

vicwallgate said:


> Lolita is a very good book group read. Disturbing yet beautifully written with breathtaking language.


's funny you mentioned this, another group was considering "Reading Lolita in Tehran" for this year sometime, and I might even try proposing that for the urban one next time, though right now I'm STILL waiting for the library to come through with the Chandler


----------



## Mainframeguy (Feb 12, 2009)

Guineveretoo said:


> Isn't the ending sentence the frequently quoted:
> 
> "It is a far, far better thing that I do, than I have ever done; it is a far, far better rest that I go to, than I have ever known."



it is indeed - and it opens with "It was the best of times, it was the worst of times"... I reckon Dickens had a bit of an eye for the "quoteworthy".


----------



## Ms T (Feb 12, 2009)

Mainframeguy said:


> 's funny you mentioned this, another group was considering "Reading Lolita in Tehran" for this year sometime, and I might even try proposing that for the urban one next time, though right now I'm STILL waiting for the library to come through with the Chandler



I've read Reading Lolita in Tehran and Lolita!  Both are good.


----------



## Mainframeguy (Feb 12, 2009)

Ms T said:


> I've read Reading Lolita in Tehran and Lolita!  Both are good.


aha... and what extra goodies are you planning?  I still need to know if I am baking a cake!  Likely I shall do so anyway (being poor I think it is better than a bottle of Sainos basic plonk; discuss).


----------



## Ms T (Feb 12, 2009)

Mainframeguy said:


> aha... and what extra goodies are you planning?  I still need to know if I am baking a cake!  Likely I shall do so anyway (being poor I think it is better than a bottle of Sainos basic plonk; discuss).



Not sure yet.  Depends on how much time I have that week.  

Cake is always welcome, ime.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 12, 2009)

Cake certainly is welcome, particularly for those of us who will be driving so not drinking, and those of us who don't eat cheese, although that may just be me!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 12, 2009)

Mainframeguy said:


> it is indeed - and it opens with "It was the best of times, it was the worst of times"... I reckon Dickens had a bit of an eye for the "quoteworthy".



It's just that you appeared to be questioning whether it was "quoteworthy"?


----------



## vicwallgate (Feb 13, 2009)

Mainframeguy said:


> 's funny you mentioned this, another group was considering "Reading Lolita in Tehran" for this year sometime, and I might even try proposing that for the urban one next time, though right now I'm STILL waiting for the library to come through with the Chandler



I really like the sound of "Reading Lolita in Tehran" - let's nominate it.


----------



## wrysmile (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh - it's a Weds - I can come!  Can I come?  

I'll see if I can at least commence the book by then. I have a standing commitment on Thursdays until April but cld do Thurs after that. SleaterK - ok if I swing by and sit on yr floor? 

PS. I have a bigger loungeroom these days so perhaps I could host some time as well, assuming I make more than one meeting?


----------



## colacubes (Feb 15, 2009)

I've finally had a chance to properly crack on with the Chandler today and I'm really enjoying it.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 16, 2009)

wrysmile said:


> Oh - it's a Weds - I can come!  Can I come?
> 
> I'll see if I can at least commence the book by then. I have a standing commitment on Thursdays until April but cld do Thurs after that. SleaterK - ok if I swing by and sit on yr floor?


Of course, I have sofa(s) now, but you can sit on the floor if you like.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Feb 16, 2009)

I am failing so spectacularly to read the book.  

Admittedly I am trying to get my thesis intro drafted and thus all my leisure reading is very much comfort re-reading atm. So hopefully I'll feel like that's a good enough excuse to still be able to attend, albeit with my tail between my legs.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 17, 2009)

About half way through and quite enjoying it  

There's a chance I might finish it on time, but I can't come on that Wednesday


----------



## Mainframeguy (Feb 20, 2009)

No news from Library - but just managed to order from bookshop for tomorrow!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 23, 2009)

Can you pm me if you would like to come to this wednesday's book group - we have extra special treats from Mrs T and cake from Mainframeguy, or maybe you just want to know my address so you can stalk me.


----------



## Ms T (Feb 24, 2009)

I am slightly worried about the extra special treats now.


----------



## han (Feb 24, 2009)

Mainframeguy said:


> 's funny you mentioned this, another group was considering "Reading Lolita in Tehran" for this year sometime, and I might even try proposing that for the urban one next time, though right now I'm STILL waiting for the library to come through with the Chandler



I think that Reading Lolita in Tehran sounds very very good!


----------



## han (Feb 24, 2009)

Ms T said:


> I am slightly worried about the extra special treats now.



I'm REALLY looking forward to them  

Are you going to jump out of a cake in a bunny costume or something? 

I've read 3 pages of this book. Ooops! I'd still like to come though.

Will bring vittles.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 24, 2009)

han said:


> I think that Reading Lolita in Tehran sounds very very good!



it sounds well book group - I shall be along to vote against it 
Need to hurry up and finish the Chandler now


----------



## Mainframeguy (Feb 24, 2009)

Ms T said:


> I am slightly worried about the extra special treats now.


maybe if I add drugs to the cake that might help you relax about them?


----------



## kittyP (Feb 24, 2009)

(not that any of you were actually expecting me  but) I am not going to be able to make it now.

Have thoroughly enjoyed the book and nearly finished it though.

Hopefully will be able to get the book and attend next time.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 24, 2009)

I think I've pmed everyone, see you all tomorrow evening!


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Feb 25, 2009)

I have still totally failed to read the book. 

This will be my most fail bookgroup ever.


----------



## han (Feb 25, 2009)

Agent Sparrow said:


> I have still totally failed to read the book.
> 
> This will be my most fail bookgroup ever.



heee hee. Well done!  did you actually buy it?


----------



## Crispy (Feb 25, 2009)

I read the first two chapters


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 25, 2009)

I have succeeded in reading the book, and I have thought out and prepared recommendations another book, but I am having a seriously shit day at work, and unlikely to get away for several hours and, even then, will be in a foul mood and need to gop home first, so, I am afraid I am not going to make it to book group this week.


----------



## colacubes (Feb 25, 2009)

Guineveretoo said:


> I have succeeded in reading the book, and I have thought out and prepared recommendations another book, but I am having a seriously shit day at work, and unlikely to get away for several hours and, even then, will be in a foul mood and need to gop home first, so, I am afraid I am not going to make it to book group this week.



I am having one of these as well   I'm going to be at work for a while yet, plus I'm feeling rather poorly sick so will have to give it a miss.  Which is annoying as I have read it!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 25, 2009)

I am currently having a bit of a strop, in fact, in a very ineffectual way, and even told the bosses that I was supposed to be at a bookgroup, but they don't care about things like that, of course. Work life balance? When one works for a trade union? I think not!


----------



## Crispy (Feb 25, 2009)

After a gripping tiebreak, the next book is:

The life and times of the thunderbolt kid
By
Bill bryson

Which is (most emphatically, says brainaddict) not like his other books, because it's autobiographical.


----------



## trashpony (Feb 25, 2009)

Crispy said:


> After a gripping tiebreak, the next book is:
> 
> The life and times of the thunderbolt kid
> By
> ...



Have you agreed when you're meeting? I'm ever hopeful it's going to be a Thursday


----------



## han (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks Sleaterkinney - that was a lovely evening. 

God, I can't believe I couldn't remember the word for 'lamp-post' when I was telling you where my bike was locked up !  I wasn't even dwunk! 

This is a classic example of the memory thing we were talking about earlier - eeek! Basic words - sometimes they just aren't there! 

Anyway - top night and top company! My favourite bit was talking about Sparrow's cat called fluff and Crispy's idea for cat names, Boron and some other element from the periodic table which I can't remember. Thanks for the lovely bean dip Ms T and the hospitality, Sleaterkinney!

I am really looking forward to reading this next book.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 26, 2009)

Crispy said:


> After a gripping tiebreak, the next book is:
> 
> The life and times of the thunderbolt kid
> By
> ...



How did you do that? Is that what you were up to when you were fiddling with your phone? 
Great night, nice chats with everyone, esp zora about bookshops


----------



## Crispy (Feb 26, 2009)

mods can post backwards in time 

not really.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 26, 2009)

Crispy said:


> After a gripping tiebreak, the next book is:
> 
> The life and times of the thunderbolt kid
> By
> ...


hmmm... hope it isn't like his other books 

I've still got to finish Chandler 

Date set for next month?


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 26, 2009)

400 pages  I need to go on a speed reading class!


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 26, 2009)

It's a very very quick read


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 26, 2009)

Ah, big type and extra line spacing


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 26, 2009)

and it's by Bill Bryson - it's like reading a Sunday supplement magazine article.


----------



## Mainframeguy (Feb 26, 2009)

oh great !  I was just there and have come home - cake in hand - to discover that SOMEHOW the date was changed BACK to the 25th - when I had read here it was DEFINITELY the 26th and arranged accordingly....  I do try to be organised - but having been burgled and had a death in the family maybe I am slipping... I'm really fed up that I missed it and do not understand how I did not get an email or anything to alert me. If anyone wants to come around and eat cake with me to cheer me up they would be welcome - no one to share it with now

PS I have heard most of the next book in radio four broadcast form - so I expect anyone lazy can easily get the recordings from iplayer or something as an alternative to reading it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 26, 2009)

Sorry to hear that MFG, I guess you just have to keep up with the thread to get the date right.


----------



## zora (Feb 27, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> Great night, nice chats with everyone, esp zora about bookshops



Ah yes, we did have a good old natter, I enjoyed that, too. And following on from that I've got a good bit of book industry news for you - in times that can't otherwise exactly be called a Golden Age of bookselling: it was announced today that Hodder have pulled out of the exclusive deal with Waterstone's for the HB of Glen David Gold's new novel. I wonder what swung it, the Independent's outcry or Amazon possibly threatening retaliation , but a happy day for people who care about books and bookshops nevertheless.


----------



## Mainframeguy (Feb 28, 2009)

when I next see you Zora we'll have to talk about my purchase of a Sony E-reader.... I'll be interested to hear your feelings and perhaps more considered view after we talk... let me know if you'd like me to bring it... I must look and see if I can get that Bryson as an E-book, because I could do with a saving (though I suspect this time I'll have more luck with the library!)


----------



## Ms T (Feb 28, 2009)

Mainframeguy said:


> oh great !  I was just there and have come home - cake in hand - to discover that SOMEHOW the date was changed BACK to the 25th - when I had read here it was DEFINITELY the 26th and arranged accordingly....  I do try to be organised - but having been burgled and had a death in the family maybe I am slipping... I'm really fed up that I missed it and do not understand how I did not get an email or anything to alert me. If anyone wants to come around and eat cake with me to cheer me up they would be welcome - no one to share it with now
> 
> PS I have heard most of the next book in radio four broadcast form - so I expect anyone lazy can easily get the recordings from iplayer or something as an alternative to reading it.



That's weird, because you definitely saw Zora's post mentioning the extra special treats, and it wasn't changed since then.


----------



## Spark (Mar 2, 2009)

I wasn't able to make last week but should definitely be able to come this month.  Was a date and venue decided on?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Mar 2, 2009)

I am really sorry that I couldn't make it in the end - sodding work!  - but I had read the book, so I would be interested to know what others who had also read it thought of it.  I found it a bit hard going, to be honest, as I think I said earlier in the thread.

Also, another plea for a confirmation of the date and venue for the next one....


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 3, 2009)

Crispy said:


> Which is (most emphatically, says brainaddict) not like his other books.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Mar 7, 2009)

Guineveretoo said:


> I am really sorry that I couldn't make it in the end - sodding work!  - but I had read the book, so I would be interested to know what others who had also read it thought of it.  I found it a bit hard going, to be honest, as I think I said earlier in the thread.
> 
> Also, another plea for a confirmation of the date and venue for the next one....



No-one?

On either point?


----------



## Spark (Mar 7, 2009)

I have the book now, so just need the day and the place (and i'm definitley going to finish it this time)


----------



## kittyP (Mar 7, 2009)

Ooh, I think we have a copy of the Bill Bryson somewhere. 

I am a couple of pages from the end of The Long Goodbye. 
Quite enjoyed it but reading on commute kept getting interupted by people talking to me.

Might be able to make the next group.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 10, 2009)

Finished The Long Goodbye last night and I really enjoyed it. Not one of those amazing life changing books that youi'll read over an over, but well written and a good story  I had already guessed what happened at the end though  would happily read another of his books.

Started the Bryson, and it's the first of his books I've ever read (never been drawn to them for some reason), and have laughed out loud in the first few pages, so might be alright


----------



## Ms T (Mar 10, 2009)

Do we have a date for this?  Am trying to work out whether to bother getting hold of the book as am on holiday the last week of March.


----------



## han (Mar 10, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> .
> 
> Started the Bryson, and it's the first of his books I've ever read (never been drawn to them for some reason), and have laughed out loud in the first few pages, so might be alright




oooh, good 

I may be away in the last week of March as well.........


----------



## Spark (Mar 11, 2009)

So next week?


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 11, 2009)

no  that's only 3 weeks, and no chance I'll have finished the book - got to give us slow readers a chance


----------



## zora (Mar 11, 2009)

Mainframeguy said:


> when I next see you Zora we'll have to talk about my purchase of a Sony E-reader.... I'll be interested to hear your feelings and perhaps more considered view after we talk... let me know if you'd like me to bring it... I must look and see if I can get that Bryson as an E-book, because I could do with a saving (though I suspect this time I'll have more luck with the library!)



You'll probably be better off talking to Crispy and sleaterkinney about electronic books, I only know about the paper ones.


----------



## han (Mar 12, 2009)

I haven't bought the book yet.....hopefully will sort it out soon!


----------



## Spark (Mar 12, 2009)

I got it second hand from amazon for £2.76 inc P&P and it arrived very quickly


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 12, 2009)

Ms T said:


> Do we have a date for this? Am trying to work out whether to bother getting hold of the book as am on holiday the last week of March.


 


han said:


> I may be away in the last week of March as well.........


Why don't we do 1st/2nd April then? I forget whether we're doing Wednesdays or Thursdays, haven't been for a while 

I'd be happy to host.


----------



## han (Mar 12, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Why don't we do 1st/2nd April then? I forget whether we're doing Wednesdays or Thursdays, haven't been for a while
> 
> I'd be happy to host.



I might not be around then, either, don't change any dates on account of me   If I'm around, I'll come whenever it is.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm not even sure when the date's meant to be


----------



## Ms T (Mar 12, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I'm not even sure when the date's meant to be



In two week's time.  

I agree with Han, but I also think a date needs to be fixed soon!


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 12, 2009)

Weds or Thurs?


----------



## Ms T (Mar 12, 2009)

Either.  I'm on holiday that week anyway....


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 12, 2009)

I'll let someone else decide the day, I don't like decisions!


----------



## han (Mar 12, 2009)

maybe we should just leave it until mid-april


----------



## citydreams (Mar 12, 2009)

han said:


> maybe we should just leave it until mid-april



Apparently the Royal Festival Hall has very comfortable sofas.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 12, 2009)

citydreams said:


> Apparently the Royal Festival Hall has very comfortable sofas.



We discussed this again at Feb book group - we prefer wine fests in Brixton.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 12, 2009)

That's my flat out then


----------



## Guineveretoo (Mar 12, 2009)

Ms T said:


> We discussed this again at Feb book group - we prefer wine fests in Brixton.



So, has this become a Brixton bookgroup, then? 

At least one of us finds it quite difficult to get to and from Brixton on a work night, and would much rather meet more centrally, at least now and then.  But perhaps it has become a Brixton bookgroup, which is fair enough, if that is the case. Just means I have to continue trying to get to Brixton area if I want to come to a meet....


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 12, 2009)

I prefer Brixton


----------



## trashpony (Mar 12, 2009)

Thursday, thursday, thursday then I can come! And I promise to read the book. And I don't care where it is. 

A bit embarrassing to ingratiate myself in this way but I do miss bookgroup


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 12, 2009)

It's been a brixton bookgroup for ages?.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 12, 2009)

I prefer Thursdays too


----------



## Urbanblues (Mar 13, 2009)

Where does the book group meet?


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 13, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> It's been a brixton bookgroup for ages?.


Well it is the London bookgroup  and it's been at my house a few times and I don't live in Brixton 


trashpony said:


> Thursday, thursday, thursday then I can come! And I promise to read the book. And I don't care where it is.
> 
> A bit embarrassing to ingratiate myself in this way but I do miss bookgroup


 


Orang Utan said:


> I prefer Thursdays too


I'd be happy to host on Thurs 26th, but wouldn't be in Brixton


----------



## trashpony (Mar 13, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I'd be happy to host on Thurs 26th, but wouldn't be in Brixton



I'll still come


----------



## Spark (Mar 13, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I'd be happy to host on Thurs 26th, but wouldn't be in Brixton



where would it be?

thursday 26th is fine by me and I can get to most places (although there would be a risk of me getting lost and arriving very late)


----------



## Ms T (Mar 13, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Well it is the London bookgroup  and it's been at my house a few times and I don't live in Brixton
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be happy to host on Thurs 26th, but wouldn't be in Brixton




We make an exception for you.  

The point I was making, badly, is that the majority of people prefer to meet in people's houses, because it's more relaxed, and most of us live in Brixton or nearby.


----------



## trashpony (Mar 13, 2009)

I will gladly host but I can't imagine you'd all be willing to travel to Kilburn. If you can be arsed, I do have a comfy sofa


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 13, 2009)

Spark said:


> where would it be?


At my house  (not far from Brixton)



Ms T said:


> We make an exception for you.


Why thank you... I prefer people's houses to those weird public places too 


trashpony said:


> I'll still come


Shall we set the date and venue then? My flat, Thursday 26th?


----------



## Spark (Mar 13, 2009)

so still south london?  south east or south west?  how far from brixton?


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 13, 2009)

Depends where you are in Brixton. I'm not going to post up my address, but it's SE22.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 13, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Depends where you are in Brixton. I'm not going to post up my address, but it's SE22.



You sure about that?


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## Spark (Mar 13, 2009)

I wasn't asking for an address, just a general idea eg. tooting, camberwell, norwood, vauxhall etc.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Mar 19, 2009)

My understanding is that the bookgroup could meet anywhere in London, although it does seem to be mostly a Brixton group in actuality. I live in South Norwood, and did host one meeting in 2008, but this was clearly unpopular, as the majority of people who attend live much nearer to Brixton.  I suggest that we acknowledge that it is, in fact, a Brixton group. I may still come, when I am able to, but at least I would stop hoping that it would be closer to where I live, and might even consider trying to set up a group closer to where I live, or closer to where I work...

Don't know if that helps, really


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 19, 2009)

It's not a Brixton group, cos not everyone who comes to it is from Brixton. It's just a democratic group.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Mar 19, 2009)

In what way is "democratic"?


----------



## Crispy (Mar 19, 2009)

Majority rule 

Even if it wasn't a Brixton Bookgroup, South Norwood's not exactly well connected. IMO, if greater access is desired, it should go back to a public central location.


----------



## Spark (Mar 20, 2009)

So just to check, is it next thursday at BiddlyBee's?


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 20, 2009)

So are we meeting in a public place or people's houses then? Do I need to clean my flat for next Thursday?


----------



## trashpony (Mar 20, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> So are we meeting in a public place or people's houses then? Do I need to clean my flat for next Thursday?



We're all coming round to your gaff. I will be bringing my white gloves to test your skirting boards so it'd better be up to my high standards 

I even bought the book today!


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 21, 2009)

You won't leave with clean gloves  (I'll get rid of the dust bunnies though )


----------



## zora (Mar 25, 2009)

Can't be there unfortunately - I'm going to see my folks for a few days.

Have fun all, and see you next month.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 25, 2009)

Have a nice break  not seen you for ages though 

So, tomorrow (Thursday) at mine from, say 7ish? PM me if you don't have the address 

I've finished the book!


----------



## colacubes (Mar 25, 2009)

I haven't read the book at all - not even picked up a copy   Had a nightmare month with work and haven't had the time.

Does anyone mind if I come anyway?  I've read a fair bit of other Bill Bryson so can give misplaced opinions on a book I haven't read


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 25, 2009)

onemonkey said:


> REMEMBER
> 
> The first rule of bookgroup is:
> _You *do not* need to read the book._
> ...


----------



## Crispy (Mar 25, 2009)

Come, come for the booze and snacks


----------



## colacubes (Mar 25, 2009)

Ok - will do in that case.  I can definitely provide booze and snacks


----------



## trashpony (Mar 25, 2009)

I have a shitty cold and been off work today but am going to try and soldier on tomorrow as I really want to come. And I have read the book. And I will bring booze and snacks


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm 50/50 for tomorrow.


----------



## trashpony (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm a no-show I'm afraid. Have made it into work but still feel like crap so I think home and bed is where I shall be later


----------



## Guineveretoo (Mar 26, 2009)

Ah, so it is tonight! 

That will teach me to look away from the thread for a while....


----------



## Spark (Mar 26, 2009)

I am coming along but will probably be late


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 26, 2009)

trashpony said:


> I'm a no-show I'm afraid. Have made it into work but still feel like crap so I think home and bed is where I shall be later


 hope you feel better soon.


----------



## colacubes (Mar 26, 2009)

Spark said:


> I am coming along but will probably be late



This - am still at work at the moment but will leave and head straight over in the next half hour or so.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 26, 2009)

Maybe I was a bit optimistic, for the record I didn't like it, it's a book for people who don't like books.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 27, 2009)

Think that was the general feeling of those that'd read the book. I didn't mind it, was quick and easy to read and wasn't written _that _badly, but he didn't go into as much depth about the 50s as I wanted him to. Not a book I'll remember much about I don't think  

Was a small group last night, but had loads of books to choose from (and cheese to eat ).

Next months book is Geek Love by Katherine Dunn


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks to Bee for hosting - hope I didn't spill any wine anywhere
Twas a perfectly cordial evening - only four (five including Rbubish) of us, so very civilised.


----------



## Spark (Mar 27, 2009)

It was a very enjoyable evening, so thank you too.


----------



## trashpony (Mar 27, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Think that was the general feeling of those that'd read the book. I didn't mind it, was quick and easy to read and wasn't written _that _badly, but he didn't go into as much depth about the 50s as I wanted him to. Not a book I'll remember much about I don't think
> 
> Was a small group last night, but had loads of books to choose from (and cheese to eat ).
> 
> Next months book is Geek Love by Katherine Dunn



I agree. And I didn't like him calling that Japanese bloke squinty-eyed either (although he did refer to someone else as squinty-eyed later on so I'm not entirely sure it was a racist slur). It was the sort of book that's good in the loo - not very demanding and doesn't matter if you only read it for 2 mins at a time - you're not going to lose the thread.

I have Geek Love and think it's quite good iirc (although I read it aeons ago). If it's on a Thursday next time, I will come along (I can't possibly be ill twice in a row!)


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Mar 27, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Next months book is Geek Love by Katherine Dunn



Yey, I think I remember this sounding interesting at another book group! 

Sorry for no show - sinus pains and finished my placement today so was working late last night. I will try and make sure I read the next book to make up for this.


----------



## Spark (Mar 28, 2009)

just ordered the next book - I'm looking forward to reading this one.  Everyone I know who's read it has said it's really good.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 31, 2009)

Hello everyone.  I'm back from my hols now. 

Is there any chance we can have the next meeting on Thursday 30th?


----------



## El Jefe (Mar 31, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Next months book is Geek Love by Katherine Dunn



a truly truly wonderful book


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 31, 2009)

can I borrow your copy if you have it?


----------



## El Jefe (Mar 31, 2009)

for sure.. i lost mine but bought pie face a copy so sure she'll lend you hers..


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 31, 2009)

ta! Won't be able to pick it up til this weekend, early next week though


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 1, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> a truly truly wonderful book


Has been in my book pile for over a year now


----------



## Guineveretoo (Apr 1, 2009)

I have ordered the book, but when and where is the next meeting going to be?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 1, 2009)

Ms T said:


> Hello everyone.  I'm back from my hols now.
> 
> Is there any chance we can have the next meeting on Thursday 30th?



sounds good to me


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 1, 2009)

Good for me too.


----------



## zora (Apr 1, 2009)

And me.


----------



## colacubes (Apr 1, 2009)

I'll have to see how it goes as I'm off to New York the next day  so it depends how organised i am with my packing.


----------



## Pieface (Apr 2, 2009)

Wicked book - you kept pushing then B?


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 2, 2009)

Too right  I find it hard reading more than one book a month and really want to read it!


----------



## Mainframeguy (Apr 2, 2009)

Aha - a perfect candidate as the first Ebook I Shall PAY for!  I'll aim to not only read it and be at the next met on the right day and the right place (which for me could even be Kilburn indeed, the meet is the thing... But I shall also be bringing cake and an E-reader for people to gawp at and mock (but only before they get their hands cakified please!).

I've been a bit offline due to burglary, blues, and a work placement - all totally unrelated but tending to add up to going online being the least of my concerns.  On the other hand I must have read about ten novels since the Chandler (but Bryson not amongst them, it must be said).  This time I shall be checking the thread on the day even and not messing up last time.... I think it was because I wrote both in the diary and crossed one out and then thought it has changed so must be the other way around... no does not make sense to me either.  Highly annoying and that was possibly the best chocolate cake I have ever baked to date (it certainly attracted praise form those who benefited from the book groups loss - sorry entirely my fault of course).  Can we try to firm up the date and venue on this one early(ish).  Quite happy to offer myself although a relative noob, but having seen the thread dawdle all around if this is a Brixton group blah blah blah maybe SE23 (Forest Hill) should have no mention?  I'd be happy enough with South Norwood myself, but then being in SE23 I would say that I suppose 

PS anyone else with an E-reader want to get together on a little sharing here?  I'm and am highly skint and so not religious about the copyright thing on something like this and perhaps others feel that?  I feel safe saying that since Zora has denied any awareness of other than paper books


----------



## Ms T (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm happy to host on the 30th.  I'm in SE24 (but Brixton borders).


----------



## Mainframeguy (Apr 2, 2009)

I may be testing forum guidelines here - so this is going in another post for a mod to potentially delete - but after a google of Ebook and the title I seem to have a .rar file on my memory stick....  'nuff said


----------



## Ms T (Apr 2, 2009)

Mainframeguy said:


> I may be testing forum guidelines here - so this is going in another post for a mod to potentially delete - but after a google of Ebook and the title I seem to have a .rar file on my memory stick....  'nuff said



As a technophobe, I don't understand this post.


----------



## Mainframeguy (Apr 2, 2009)

Ms T said:


> I'm happy to host on the 30th.  I'm in SE24 (but Brixton borders).



suits me to a T - it is my side of the brixton borders...  Do people often tell you things suit them to a T?  It just sort of slipped out.... (as the actress....


----------



## Mainframeguy (Apr 3, 2009)

Mainframeguy said:


> Aha - a perfect candidate as the first Ebook ...


aha... having started the book I realise that it is not a rom com about gadget crazy "geeks"...  so the e-book thing was a red herring... noooo this is the earlier usage of geek (Websters says "Originally, a `geek' was a carnival performer who bit the heads off chickens. Before about 1990 usage of this term was rather negative).

Just thought I'd give the heads up to anyone yet to start... it's proving more interesting/challenging than I at first expected, which is a pleasant surprise. 




Ms T said:


> As a technophobe, I don't understand this post.


to be more explicit - this means I got my hands on a compressed version of the book in word format... without parting with money I cannot afford and without tracking all the way over the street to the library and (possibly) incurring a 50p retrieval fee....

Looks like I'm within the forum guidelines anyway *crosses fingers* as I'd have hoped to be given the origins and background of U17... p2p is the face of anarchy I like to see.... (p2p= "peer to peer" that's the means by which the internet lets you share stuff for the technophobes before I lose you again....  )


----------



## trashpony (Apr 3, 2009)

Yay! A thursday! And I know where ms T lives and everything! And I have even found the book on my shelf 

Please bring your copies - mine was published in 1989 and I'd like to see how the jacket design has changed  
Only downer is that I have a big meeting the next day but I will worry about that nearer the time


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 3, 2009)

Mainframeguy said:


> aha... having started the book I realise that it is not a rom com about gadget crazy "geeks"...  so the e-book thing was a red herring... noooo this is the earlier usage of geek (Websters says "Originally, a `geek' was a carnival performer who bit the heads off chickens. Before about 1990 usage of this term was rather negative).
> 
> Just thought I'd give the heads up to anyone yet to start... it's proving more interesting/challenging than I at first expected, which is a pleasant surprise.
> 
> ...



you lost me as soon as you said e-book


----------



## Pieface (Apr 4, 2009)

The story is very humane and also fucking sick and funny.  I think you'll like this one OU.


----------



## kittyP (Apr 6, 2009)

Will pop to the library tomorrow to sign up and see if they have a copy.
Do you think this is likely in Brixton with all of you trying to get a copy? 

I can't believe that I haven't been a library member for so long 

Will try and make this one. 
Been sooo rubbish with all the others.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 6, 2009)

You can search libraries online without being a member honey: http://libraries.lambeth.gov.uk/TalisPrism/


----------



## kittyP (Apr 6, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> You can search libraries online without being a member honey: http://libraries.lambeth.gov.uk/TalisPrism/



Oooh. Clever. 

Still want to join a Brixton one anyway though. 

I'll have a look.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 6, 2009)

kittyP said:


> Will pop to the library tomorrow to sign up and see if they have a copy.
> Do you think this is likely in Brixton with all of you trying to get a copy?
> 
> I can't believe that I haven't been a library member for so long
> ...



 I've ordered the only copy that Lambeth has, which isn't in Brixton.


----------



## kittyP (Apr 6, 2009)

Ms T said:


> I've ordered the only copy that Lambeth has, which isn't in Brixton.



Hmmm. 

Well, anyone know of anyone on here that has a copy that they are not reading for this right now?


----------



## Mainframeguy (Apr 6, 2009)

kittyP said:


> Hmmm.
> 
> Well, anyone know of anyone on here that has a copy that they are not reading for this right now?


yeah that happened to me with the Dickens 

PM me an email and it's in your in-box with in the hour (well... unless I am out singing with the choir.... then the next day)


----------



## mango5 (Apr 6, 2009)

You're both edgy and generous with your electronic file sharing, Mainframeguy.  Glad to see you've read the FAQ. I might get to this bookcheese group this month.


----------



## Mainframeguy (Apr 7, 2009)

mango5 said:


> You're both edgy and generous with your electronic file sharing, Mainframeguy.  Glad to see you've read the FAQ...



yeah, 11.1 if memory serves?  Thing is, this forum has people about (like me) who would only read this if it were free.... and I take a broad view on copyright, I'm respectful but poor.  And end of the day - bannage from U17 is not the end of the world, I'd rather be edgy.... than hedge my bets


----------



## Spark (Apr 9, 2009)

My book has arrived and I'm planning on lots of reading over the weekend.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Apr 18, 2009)

I've so not read the book again. I blame being in the last 6 months of my course. I am ashamed.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Apr 18, 2009)

There is still time! 

Mind you, I am finding it really hard going, so probably won't have finished it, either...


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 20, 2009)

Agent Sparrow said:


> I've so not read the book again. I blame being in the last 6 months of my course. I am ashamed.


Tsk tsk. Only kidding, I couldn't cope with reading extra books when I was doing a part-time one evening a week course, so no need to be ashamed 

Tis a very good book though, so well worth a read at some point.


----------



## Mainframeguy (Apr 21, 2009)

*thumbs up*

Well I finished the book yesterday.  Should make for an interesting meeting.  Found it the easiest read so far abnd wasn't there to see who selected it, but well done, an inspired choice for the group!

Trying to think of an appropriate cake to bake now.  Can we confirm it is on the 30th (I'm nervous after last time!)?  /me goes back thread to PM hostess with mostest...


----------



## Spark (Apr 23, 2009)

Can I also just check - is it definitely 30th this month?  I've almost finished and have really enjoyed the book.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 23, 2009)

Pretty sure it's at Ms T's next Thrusday 


Ms T said:


> I'm happy to host on the 30th.  I'm in SE24 (but Brixton borders).


----------



## Mainframeguy (Apr 27, 2009)

well - I just made it Thursday in my diary, and daughters mum had to cancel her book group so that she would have my daughter for me to attend.... Now I just need to decide the cake to take.  Though as it happens I start a new job at comm-tech Tuesday so the expense of wine is not such an obstacle, I think I'll continue as I started and take cake.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Apr 27, 2009)

I finished the book on the train home last night, and am currently able to make Thursday, so please can I have the PM with the address.


----------



## Mainframeguy (Apr 28, 2009)

and the cake will be... Apricot and walnut!  (baking success permitting - if you get fairy cakes you know it all went horribly wrong!)


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 28, 2009)

i can't make this now as i haven't read the book and i need to be alert for a big weekend ahead


----------



## Ms T (Apr 28, 2009)

Book Club is indeed this Thursday.  Most of you know where I live, but if you don't PM me.


----------



## colacubes (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm gonna have to give it a miss I'm afraid.  As I'm off on holiday on the Friday without memespring (and Friday is his birthday ) I'd be an extra crap girlfriend for going to book group the night before!

Anyway, I'm saving the rest of the book for the plane and don't want any spoilers


----------



## Crispy (Apr 29, 2009)

I reckon I can get it done for thursday. I'm enjoying it anyway, and there's a Climax coming, I can tell 

(PS: this thread has excellent tags)


----------



## Mainframeguy (Apr 29, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> i can't make this now as i haven't read the book and i need to be alert for a big weekend ahead


that is a shame - someone else said you'd especially enjoy it and I was really looking forward to hearing what you'd say about it 

As to the climax, yes there is indeed - no spoiler here, but I reckon that part could be something of a talking point (not that there isn't plenty to talk about anyway!).


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 29, 2009)

Ms T said:


> Book Club is indeed this Thursday.  Most of you know where I live, but if you don't PM me.


What time Ms T? I might come straight from work.



Crispy said:


> I reckon I can get it done for thursday. I'm enjoying it anyway, and there's a Climax coming, I can tell


I've only got about 5 pages left, and I can kind of guess what's going to happen, but I might be wrong   all will be revealed tonight!


----------



## Spark (Apr 29, 2009)

I have just finished the last few pages on the tube this morning and can definitely make it tomorrow.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Apr 29, 2009)

Having not read it, and wanting to read it when I have more time, I'm going to skip book group this week (though afaik Crispy is still going to be making it). Though I might pop along towards the end of the evening just to say hi, if you've stopped talking about what happens in the book, if that's OK.


----------



## Mainframeguy (Apr 29, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> What time Ms T? I might come straight from work.


I also need to know this now, because although I am about to bake the much vaunted cake I have also just received an invitation out for a drink and maybe a bite which I should love to accept and then depart avec cake to bookgroup (having my cake and eating it?).

I know I once turned up at *cannot remember forum name!* rather late and the cake was still well received, but is it the same deal when Ms T hosts?


----------



## han (Apr 29, 2009)

I haven't read the book. But - since when has that been an obstacle to coming to bookgroup? 

I shall bring wine 'n' nibbles. Anything in particular, Ms T? Crisps?


----------



## trashpony (Apr 29, 2009)

I have read it before and enjoyed it but struggled with it this time and not finished it. 

Anyway, I shall be coming tomorrow evening I hope although I have to go to Reading tomorrow  What time would you like us there Ms T? I will bring snacks and vino


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 29, 2009)

i may come to this if tp is gonna be there - i may have to shut my ears while you talk about it and not drink anything though


----------



## trashpony (Apr 29, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> i may come to this if tp is gonna be there - i may have to shut my ears while you talk about it and not drink anything though



It'll be v nice to see you.  Why won't you drink? Haven't you read it? I think you'd like it


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 29, 2009)

i started reading and was enjoying it, but was unable to finish it as I have been working lots of 12 hour shifts and then I went on an epic stag do/birthday weekend last week and now this weekend, I'm working AND attending a wedding reception on friday, working again, then a massive wedding party/rave, followed by bank holiday BBQ/party madness. I'm trying to look after myself at the mo, so drinking on the thursday may not be a good idea!


----------



## Ms T (Apr 29, 2009)

Hello everyone.  I should be home by 7.30.


----------



## Mainframeguy (Apr 29, 2009)

Ms T said:


> Hello everyone.  I should be home by 7.30.


that should work out OK then - going to meet friend after work and have drink and curry then on to yours... might make it for half eight or so... off to baking cake now...


----------



## trashpony (Apr 29, 2009)

Coolio - I might pop home and give the baby a kiss and drop off my laptop then. Be with you 8ish x


----------



## Mainframeguy (Apr 30, 2009)

cake baked - tasted - packed - surplus to bookgroup being taste tested on my daughter and at work later (though it passes my own yummy test I am obviously biased plus somewhat indiscriminate in enjoying ALL cakes  )  See you all later


----------



## han (Apr 30, 2009)

oooh wow, cake! 

looking forward to meeting you later


----------



## Ms T (Apr 30, 2009)

I've finished all my work for this week, so I'm knocking off a bit early.  Will be home before 7pm so if anyone wants to come a bit earlier to avoid having to go home first, please feel free.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 30, 2009)

I didn't ride my bike today, so I could read the book on the tube and hopefully finish it for this evening.

Walked out the flat without the book didn't I >_<


----------



## trashpony (Apr 30, 2009)

LOL at tags on this thread. Am on a train coming back to london. See you all soon!


----------



## han (Apr 30, 2009)

Ms T said:


> I've finished all my work for this week, so I'm knocking off a bit early.  Will be home before 7pm so if anyone wants to come a bit earlier to avoid having to go home first, please feel free.



Just leaving w*rk now - will pop round in an hour or so then


----------



## Guineveretoo (Apr 30, 2009)

I am also leaving work now, but it will take me at least an hour to get home, and then I have to feed myself and the marauding cats, before I can even think about being able to come out again! 

Am still hoping to make it, even though, on top of being horribly busy at work, I am not feeling terribly well. It's just that I so rarely seem to be able to make these sessions, and I do so much want to recommend my books! And I have read Geek Love


----------



## Guineveretoo (Apr 30, 2009)

Just about to set off - I hope I haven't missed it! 

See you all in half an hour or so.  Mind you, if you are there, you won't be reading this thread. Hopefully, the next person to post on here will be someone posting up that the next book is one that I chose!


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 30, 2009)

the next book is Dan Brown's Angels and Demons


----------



## colacubes (Apr 30, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> the next book is Dan Brown's Angels and Demons



lol


----------



## Guineveretoo (Apr 30, 2009)

nipsla said:


> lol



I don't get the joke.  

But my book wasn't chosen, either  

I knew I was on to a loser when 20% of the bookgroupers left the room while I was doing the sales pitch on my book! 

I will leave the BookGroupSecretary to tell what was actually chosen.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 30, 2009)

Guineveretoo said:


> I don't get the joke.
> 
> But my book wasn't chosen, either
> 
> ...



the next book is Dan Brown's Angels and Demons


----------



## Crispy (May 1, 2009)

The winner was

James M Cain - Double Idemnity

in a gripping tiebreak


----------



## Orang Utan (May 1, 2009)

Crispy said:


> The winner was
> 
> James M Cain - Double Idemnity
> 
> in a gripping tiebreak



with Angels & Demons?


----------



## Crispy (May 1, 2009)

Tell me a joke Orang Utan, you haven't made me laught in *months*


----------



## Orang Utan (May 1, 2009)

knock knock?


----------



## Crispy (May 1, 2009)

your mum?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 1, 2009)

damn, i was going to keep that one going forever then say 'philip glass'
ok, here's one especially for you:
why did the chicken cross the moebius loop?
to get to the same side.


----------



## Mainframeguy (May 1, 2009)

han said:


> oooh wow, cake!
> 
> looking forward to meeting you later





Ms T said:


> I've finished all my work for this week, so I'm knocking off a bit early.  Will be home before 7pm so if anyone wants to come a bit earlier to avoid having to go home first, please feel free.



*blush* so sorry the cake was too late to be consumed and that I missed some of you.... as I said Ms T your own apply and rhubarb was delicious and my own could not have compared (though I've yet to taste it properly).

I must do better next time.

And perhaps I should drop my cake tradition and switch to taking a boring old bottle?  Anyway - the next book (seriously folks) seems to be double indemnity... but I'd better let someone else make that "official"...


----------



## han (May 1, 2009)

Thanks Ms T - that was a lovely evening. 

Your blackbean paste is to die for, and so is your rhubarb cake!


----------



## Crispy (May 1, 2009)

Oh, and I can't believe nobody voted for Shatnerquake


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 1, 2009)

Mainframeguy said:


> *blush* so sorry the cake was too late to be consumed and that I missed some of you.... as I said Ms T your own apply and rhubarb was delicious and my own could not have compared (though I've yet to taste it properly).
> 
> I must do better next time.
> 
> And perhaps I should drop my cake tradition and switch to taking a boring old bottle?  Anyway - the next book (seriously folks) seems to be double indemnity... but I'd better let someone else make that "official"...



You must have been REALLY late arriving! I thought I was late arriving, and you got there after I left, several hours later! 

But another vote for Ms T's cake - it was absolutely gorgeous, not least because it was still warm. Fabulous black bean paste, too.

Fantastic host, Ms T - thanks.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 1, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> why did the chicken cross the moebius loop?
> to get to the same side.


I laughed  

Ta for hosting Ms T, lovely evening as always


----------



## trashpony (May 1, 2009)

Thanks for lovely evening all and marvellous hostess with the mostest stuff as always Ms T. 

I saw crispy and agent sparrow fly past me when I was walking to the tube. They looked very elegant


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 1, 2009)

trashpony said:


> I saw crispy and agent sparrow fly past me when I was walking to the tube. They looked very elegant


And at least we didn't run you over crossing the road! 

I still can't get over that Spark was my neighbour for, by my reckoning, a good 2 or 2 1/2  years!


----------



## trashpony (May 1, 2009)

Agent Sparrow said:


> And at least we didn't run you over crossing the road!
> 
> I still can't get over that Spark was my neighbour for, by my reckoning, a good 2 or 2 1/2  years!



I was very careful to stay on the pavement 

I didn't realise that! LOL


----------



## Spark (May 1, 2009)

Agent Sparrow said:


> I still can't get over that Spark was my neighbour for, by my reckoning, a good 2 or 2 1/2  years!



indeed, although I always have expected that some of my various neighbours over the years probably would be urbanites.


----------



## Ms T (May 1, 2009)

It's a dip, not a paste!

I am slightly hungover this morning.   Thanks for coming folks - 'twas a good turn-out.


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 1, 2009)

Ms T said:


> It's a dip, not a paste!
> 
> I am slightly hungover this morning.   Thanks for coming folks - 'twas a good turn-out.



Sorry. It was a very nice dip.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 1, 2009)

Spark said:


> indeed, although I always have expected that some of my various neighbours over the years probably would be urbanites.


Certainly for the last year and a half or so before we got kicked out for the flats, it was almost _all_ urbanites.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 1, 2009)

Btw, has the next book been put up yet? It's short so I should be able to read it this time.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 1, 2009)

yes, it's Angels & Demons by Dan Brown


----------



## Crispy (May 1, 2009)

Crispy said:


> The winner was
> 
> James M Cain - Double Idemnity
> 
> in a gripping tiebreak



The winner was

James M Cain - Double Idemnity

in a gripping tiebreak


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 1, 2009)

One day the recently dead author/playwright will be selected...


----------



## Spark (May 1, 2009)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Certainly for the last year and a half or so before we got kicked out for the flats, it was almost _all_ urbanites.



I'm intrigued now about which other urbanites were there.  I have a vague recollection of giving someone some vegetable plants - probably tomotoes or maybe peppers or chillis.


----------



## Crispy (May 1, 2009)

Spark said:


> I'm intrigued now about which other urbanites were there.  I have a vague recollection of giving someone some vegetable plants - probably tomotoes or maybe peppers or chillis.



The full list (people came and went)

Agent Sparrow
Bluestreak
Brainaddict
Crispy
Dirtyfruit
Tchocs
Treefrog
Zora

maybe more. I forget, some of it's a bit blurry


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 1, 2009)

Gosh, that completely confused me! I thought you were listing who was at the bookgroup last night, and I was wondering what universe I had ended up in, because I only remembered two of those people from last night!

That's what happens if an offthread post is at the top of a page, I guess


----------



## trashpony (May 1, 2009)

Guineveretoo said:


> Gosh, that completely confused me! I thought you were listing who was at the bookgroup last night, and I was wondering what universe I had ended up in, because I only remembered two of those people from last night!
> 
> That's what happens if an offthread post is at the top of a page, I guess



Me too! It really alarmed me - I thought I was in a parallel universe or something


----------



## Crispy (May 1, 2009)

Well it's your own fault for browsing at 30 posts/page 
I've put a quote in now, to save others the pain


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 1, 2009)

Spark said:


> I'm intrigued now about which other urbanites were there.  I have a vague recollection of giving someone some vegetable plants - probably tomotoes or maybe peppers or chillis.



I think that was the one person who had an account in name but never posted! Blonde German lass, right?

I'm sorry we kept you awake that that party.  I remember one or some of the neighbours complaining at the last one and then being invited in and having a great time - were you one of them?

Btw, Crispy didn't actually officially live there, but at times he might as well have.


----------



## Spark (May 3, 2009)

I can't remember who had the tomatoes.  I think we only complained once it was about 3.30 or so already.  Someone also let me in to climb over the fence when I managed to lock myself out but my back door was still open - male and beardy I seem to recall.


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 6, 2009)

Right, there has been a bit of talk about having a urban75 film club thingy around my place on the night of the 14th, which is the night before we go walkies so I'm putting this here to see if there is any interest.

On show, a triple bill of the finest German cinema!

The Baader-Meinhof Complex 
Surplus value, shades, terrorism etc.

Downfall
A Vegetarian becomes unstuck in Berlin.

The Lives Of Others
What people did before Facebook.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 6, 2009)

Nooooo! It has to be the the Baader-Meinhof Complex and then the Edukators so a) there's a German anarchist theme, and b) the second film is lighter than the first!

We are potentially very up for this though.


----------



## han (May 11, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> Right, there has been a bit of talk about having a urban75 film club thingy around my place on the night of the 14th, which is the night before we go walkies so I'm putting this here to see if there is any interest.
> 
> On show, a triple bill of the finest German cinema!
> 
> ...



Great idea! 

hmmm, the only thing is, this clashes with Offline...

What about 21st?


----------



## han (May 11, 2009)

oh, sorry, I just realised that's probably when bookgroup'll be. Ignore me.


----------



## Spark (May 11, 2009)

is there a date yet for next bookgroup?


----------



## han (May 11, 2009)

I don't think so....

If it's the 21st, I could host.

Won't be around on the 28th, though, and perhaps people may need a little  more time to read the book...


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 11, 2009)

I thought we agreed that it was 20th, which is a date I can't make, so I would be quite happy if it was changed, but the majority availability at the time was for that evening, iirc.


----------



## Ms T (May 11, 2009)

I can't make the 21st or the 28th, but can definitely do the 20th.


----------



## Spark (May 12, 2009)

I can do the 20th and the book's just arrived and it is very short so I should be able to finish it by then.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 12, 2009)

20th is good for me too. Have finished the book  this must be some sort of record for me - finishing 4 books in a row! 

Might watch the film if I can get hold of it.


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 12, 2009)

I thought Ms_T said she had a copy of it, and offered to show the film at the bookgroup meeting?

Was I the only one paying any attention to what was decided? 

(maybe because I was driving, so no wine was imbibed? )


----------



## Biddlybee (May 12, 2009)

She does, and she did, but I might want to watch it before then.


----------



## Ms T (May 12, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> She does, and she did, but I might want to watch it before then.



You can borrow it if you want.


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 12, 2009)

han said:


> Great idea!
> 
> hmmm, the only thing is, this clashes with Offline...
> 
> What about 21st?


Offline Schmoffline. I'm *borrowing* a copy of The Edukators now, unless someone has a copy already?.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 12, 2009)

Oh piss, is this this Thursday? Dammit it, you shouldn't listen to me before changing schedules... 

Might possibly be able to make the second film.


----------



## zora (May 13, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> Offline Schmoffline. I'm *borrowing* a copy of The Edukators now, unless someone has a copy already?.



Miaow! @ Offline Schmoffline! That's not how I would have put it, fearing editorial wrath, but I will be watching films round sleaterkinney's this Thursday. I've got The Edukators on DVD.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 13, 2009)

Ms T said:


> You can borrow it if you want.


Yes please 

Do you want me to bring your book for you this weekend, or leave it til bookgroup?


----------



## Ms T (May 13, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Yes please
> 
> Do you want me to bring your book for you this weekend, or leave it til bookgroup?



Not fussed really.  I'll try to remember to bring the film though.


----------



## han (May 13, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> Offline Schmoffline. I'm *borrowing* a copy of The Edukators now, unless someone has a copy already?.



Actually - I was mistaken - it's Offline tomorrow, not next week


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 13, 2009)

zora said:


> Miaow! @ Offline Schmoffline! That's not how I would have put it, fearing editorial wrath, but I will be watching films round sleaterkinney's this Thursday. I've got The Edukators on DVD.


There's an Offline every day of the week!.

Cool, see you all around half seven, have you got a copy of Baader Meinhof as well?.


----------



## zora (May 14, 2009)

*German film night, not bookgroup (to avoid confusion)*



sleaterkinney said:


> There's an Offline every day of the week!.
> 
> Cool, see you all around half seven, have you got a copy of Baader Meinhof as well?.



I have indeed.

I shall bring that and The Edukators and Goodbye Lenin and Downfall and Christiane F. (to choose from). I haven't got The Lives of Others but seem to remember it on your DVD shelf? If not, I can borrow it from someone else who's got it, if we still want to throw it into the mix.


----------



## Ms T (May 14, 2009)

zora said:


> I have indeed.
> 
> I shall bring that and The Edukators and Goodbye Lenin and Downfall and Christiane F. (to choose from). I haven't got The Lives of Others but seem to remember it on your DVD shelf? If not, I can borrow it from someone else who's got it, if we still want to throw it into the mix.



I think we've got the Lives of Others.  May pop along tonight depending on tiredness levels.  Can someone remind me of SK's address (just need the house number).


----------



## Ms T (May 18, 2009)

Are people still up for Book Group this Wednesday?  I can host again if noone else wants to, and I have a copy of the film of Double Indemnity.


----------



## Spark (May 18, 2009)

potentially this wednesday or thursday would be fine for me, next week's ok too


----------



## Biddlybee (May 18, 2009)

Ms T said:


> Are people still up for Book Group this Wednesday?  I can host again if noone else wants to, and I have a copy of the film of Double Indemnity.



I'm good for Wed or next week too and happy to host if you want a break, but need to know soon so I can book my spinning class


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 19, 2009)

I don't think we can make it this Wednesday.


----------



## han (May 19, 2009)

Ms T said:


> Are people still up for Book Group this Wednesday?  I can host again if noone else wants to, and I have a copy of the film of Double Indemnity.



I can make Wednesday 

I think I'm going to finish this one!!! 

Deffo up for watching the film if other people are..

And I can host next month's


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 19, 2009)

I don't know if I can make tomorrow either.


----------



## Ms T (May 19, 2009)

Well I don't mind what we do.  We could have a bijou meeting or just postpone it until next week.  I can't do Weds or Thurs next week though.


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 19, 2009)

I knew I wasn't available tomorrow evening, and I am still reading a David Mitchell book, so I didn't even bother to buy the book.

I suggest that we stick to the plan made at the last bookgroup meet, i.e. to meet tomorrow? This allows for a modicum of consistency, at least, and I think it would really help if we were to get into the habit of setting the date a month ahead, and sticking to it....

IMHO, as ever.


----------



## Spark (May 20, 2009)

So tonight? yes or no?  I haven't quite finished the book but should be able to by this evening.


----------



## Ms T (May 20, 2009)

Sounds like only the four of us, and I am feeling a bit bleugh today (coming down with a cold I think).  Shall we postpone?

I agree with Guin though that we should really try to set the date for the next meeting at the previous one, and stick to it.


----------



## Spark (May 20, 2009)

I'm happy to postpone as a number of things have cropped up which mean that I would have been late anyway.


----------



## Crispy (May 20, 2009)

eh? today? I had no idea! I'm going to the park


----------



## Pieface (May 20, 2009)

Did you lot like Geek Love?  No one writes reports anymore


----------



## Crispy (May 20, 2009)

Geek Love was fantastic


----------



## han (May 20, 2009)

oh. so we're not having it tonight now?   

I've only finished the book for the first time in years.......


----------



## Orang Utan (May 20, 2009)

i'm still 'reading' geek love.
i'm having trouble with reading at the mo
can't concentrate
so no book group for me for a while methinks


----------



## Pieface (May 20, 2009)

Crispy said:


> Geek Love was fantastic



Excellent


----------



## Mainframeguy (May 25, 2009)

I'm trying to keep up with things here - doubt I shall make this one and not reading the book, but watching with interest for the next one after this - hoping for a book as good as geek love.

@ PieEye - I blog about books I read at didactic.me and shall be making a post about geek love in the not too distant future if you are interested.


----------



## eme (May 25, 2009)

Is there a BG this Thurs?


----------



## Mainframeguy (May 26, 2009)

We ought to be told!


----------



## Spark (May 27, 2009)

so is it tomorrow now?  or today?


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 27, 2009)

I thought it was last week?


----------



## Spark (May 27, 2009)

it was  postponed at the last minute


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 27, 2009)

I can't make it if it is tomorrow, anyway, because I now have other plans. But that's okay, since I never even bought the book, since I knew I couldn't make the date which was already set...

I will wait and see what the next book is, and what date is agreed for the bookgroup meeting.


----------



## Mainframeguy (May 28, 2009)

well - I rather doubt anyone's going to make it then - or maybe they already did....  - I just want to hear what the next book is now...


----------



## Ms T (May 28, 2009)

Oh dear - I feel like this is my fault. 

Can anyone make next Thursday?  I'm free both days and am happy to host.  We could even have a BBQ if the weather stays nice.


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 29, 2009)

Not sure why it is your fault 

! can't make next Thursday because it's polling day, and I am a presiding officer but, since I have not read the book, that should not affect anyone's plans.

Oh, and I can't make Wednesday evening, because I have to go and pick up the ballot box, and prepare the polling station. 

So, this is a bit of a wasted post, really. Sorry about that!


----------



## Ms T (Jun 2, 2009)

I'll take that as a no then.  

As Thursday is the first day of my "weekend", I'm going to plan something else.


----------



## Spark (Jun 4, 2009)

So has May's just fallen by the wayside?  Shall we just arrange a date for later in June to discuss this book?


----------



## Mainframeguy (Jun 5, 2009)

*next book?*

Well I've not read the book for May - was hoping for a "fresh" choice, when will that happen I wonder?  Can we do it on the thread, I'll happily not vote since I did not read the last one.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jun 5, 2009)

Although I didn't read the book, I would be up for a bookgroup meeting to discuss it, particularly if it included watching the film.  But someone needs to make a decision, and the rest of us need to stick to that decision!


----------



## Spark (Jun 5, 2009)

having read the last book I'd like a bookgroup where it was discussed.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 5, 2009)

It'll be discussed at the next one  just need to collectively decide on a date and who's hosting.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 9, 2009)

How about next Thursday (18 June)? I'd be happy to host.


----------



## Spark (Jun 9, 2009)

I think I can do then


----------



## Ms T (Jun 9, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> How about next Thursday (18 June)? I'd be happy to host.



I'm away.  How about the following Thursday?


----------



## trashpony (Jun 9, 2009)

Ms T said:


> I'm away.  How about the following Thursday?



Ooh I can make that  Are we still reading the book that you suggested? I haven't read it because I didn't think I would make it but I will (if you tell me what it is). I was sulking because I liked the idea of watching the film but couldn't make the date that was arranged


----------



## Ms T (Jun 10, 2009)

trashpony said:


> Ooh I can make that  Are we still reading the book that you suggested? I haven't read it because I didn't think I would make it but I will (if you tell me what it is). I was sulking because I liked the idea of watching the film but couldn't make the date that was arranged



It's Double Indemnity by James M Cain. Only a hundred pages or so.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 10, 2009)

Ms T said:


> I'm away.  How about the following Thursday?


25th? I can do that. Spark, is that good for you?


----------



## Spark (Jun 10, 2009)

I think that's ok for me


----------



## Ms T (Jun 10, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> 25th? I can do that. Spark, is that good for you?



Shall we make that a definite date then?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 10, 2009)

Yep, sorry - it's in my diary


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 13, 2009)

Ms T said:


> It's Double Indemnity by James M Cain. Only a hundred pages or so.


it's been some time since i've attended a bookgroup. how much preparation's expected these days? i recall some occasions when discussion was, in fairness, rather perfunctory. i imagine this is no longer then case - would i be right?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 13, 2009)

oh - and where's the meeting?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jun 13, 2009)

Pickman'sModel said:


> it's been some time since i've attended a bookgroup. how much preparation's expected these days? i recall some occasions when discussion was, in fairness, rather perfunctory. i imagine this is no longer then case - would i be right?


Don't know where you got that idea from 

One of the books I keep recommending was written by a local woman, Jacqueline Walker, and she has said that she will come along to our bookgroup, but attendees keep vetoing because they think it would be embarrassing to have her there when we only spend minutes at most talking about the book


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 13, 2009)

a couple of years ago i did a course about detective fiction. we looked at a load of books, and the film of double indemnity, about which i wrote an essay (though sadly this would have little relation to the book, as i looked inter alia at the use of black and white in the film). be good to read the book for comparison.


----------



## trashpony (Jun 13, 2009)

Pickman'sModel said:


> it's been some time since i've attended a bookgroup. how much preparation's expected these days? i recall some occasions when discussion was, in fairness, rather perfunctory. i imagine this is no longer then case - would i be right?



What on earth makes you think that?  Don't let that put you off though - would be lovely to see you


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 22, 2009)

This Thursday, 25 June, at mine. PM me if you don't have the address


----------



## Spark (Jun 25, 2009)

what time tonight?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 25, 2009)

Erm, whatever time it usually is.... 7 or 8ish?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 25, 2009)

People are welcome to come over earlier if they don't want to go home after work... I'll be home from 5.30ish


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 26, 2009)

Turned out to e a film/book group last night - was fun  

Next book is: Matter by Iain M Banks


----------



## Crispy (Jun 26, 2009)

Interesting choice of next book! Certainly not his best or the easiest introduction to the Culture series...

But then I have already read it so it's actually an excellent choice well done thank you


----------



## Spark (Jun 26, 2009)

Next date decided was 30th July - I'm happy to host


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jun 26, 2009)

Once again, I won't be able to come to the meeting, as this clashes with the Cambridge Folk Festival! 

Hopefully, I will be able to get to one eventually, though


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 26, 2009)

Crispy said:


> Interesting choice of next book! Certainly not his best or the easiest introduction to the Culture series...
> 
> But then I have already read it so it's actually an excellent choice well done thank you





Spark said:


> Next date decided was 30th July - I'm happy to host



Although unless it's a rainy week, we won't be able to make it.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 27, 2009)

You can only come if it rains?


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 27, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> You can only come if it rains?



Might be going on a cycling holiday that week if weather looks good.  Certainly have the week booked off work.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 30, 2009)

In which case I hope you can't come and the weather holds out for you 

This book is bloody massive!


----------



## colacubes (Jul 2, 2009)

Crispy said:


> Interesting choice of next book! Certainly not his best or the easiest introduction to the Culture series...



memespring really likes his sci-fi stuff (I find it a bit meh) and just read this and said it was hard-going and I probably wouldn't like it 

I'll have a go anyway


----------



## han (Jul 6, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> This book is bloody massive!


oh dear


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 6, 2009)

after something of a hiatus in my attendance i'll be up for this


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 6, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> In which case I hope you can't come and the weather holds out for you
> 
> This book is bloody massive!


They weren't able to fit it through my letterbox.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 6, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> They weren't able to fit it through my letterbox.


is that a euphemism?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 7, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> They weren't able to fit it through my letterbox.









I read two sentences before my wrist gave up


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 7, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I read two sentences before my wrist gave up



Is that a euphemism?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 7, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> Is that a euphemism?


i think it's simply an honest statement.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 8, 2009)

There was meant to be a pic in my post up there ^


----------



## han (Jul 10, 2009)

this book's FACKIN MASSIVE!!!!


----------



## zora (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm very unlikely to read this (I tried reading _Looking to Windward_ which was recommend to me as an easy and amazing introduction to the Culture novels and didn't get very far...),
but I do want to come to bookgroup - it's been too long- and I might drag along the two huge Banks fans bluey and gergl.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 11, 2009)

Yay  it has been too long.


----------



## han (Jul 11, 2009)

^^^ yeah too right! 'twill be lovely to see you (all).

I bought this book. But it's just intimidatingly big. I'm not sure I can manage it


----------



## Mainframeguy (Jul 15, 2009)

I shall have to look into downloads for this one... in theory I could make this date (at the moment anyway).

I actually came back to U75 in order to post some news for folks about the model allotment project in Dulwich Park.

And I should plug the comm-tech offices again now I have built so many computers so that some people buy them...

But until then, yeah, I'll have a go at this one soon if I can get it downloaded to my E-book...


----------



## Spark (Jul 22, 2009)

So how's everyone doing with this one?  I'm trying my best but definitely won't be finished by next week.


----------



## Mainframeguy (Jul 22, 2009)

*no ebook found*

I'm not sure how hard I tried, but although I fouind various other things I did NOT find the Ebook for this.... so there's now little chance indeed I shall read it.... If I come it will be with a random cake and to discover/vote for the next book.  Is the venue going to be Sparks?  Mind you I'll go anywhere, me, plus I'm working in SW2 now.... So Brixton's sort of on my way home too!


----------



## Ms T (Jul 22, 2009)

Spark said:


> So how's everyone doing with this one?  I'm trying my best but definitely won't be finished by next week.



I don't think I can come to the meeting so I haven't even bought the book!  Sorry.


----------



## Spark (Jul 23, 2009)

I can still host next thursday - how many people can make it then?  alternatively we could postpone to allow a bit more time to read the book if people need it.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 23, 2009)

I can still make next Thursday, I don't think I'll have finished the book, but more time won't help


----------



## mango5 (Jul 23, 2009)

I'd like to come. After many failed attempts, this could be the first bookgroup I get to.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 23, 2009)

Ms T said:


> I don't think I can come to the meeting so I haven't even bought the book!  Sorry.


We're not quite that strict, at least you know what the book was!.

I won't have it finished either, 600 pages was too much.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 23, 2009)

another time i forgot


----------



## Spark (Jul 24, 2009)

so how many people are able to make next thursday?
Me
BiddlyBee 
Mainframeguy
Mango5
Sleaterkinney?


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jul 24, 2009)

Possibly Crispy and I, given that it's looking unlikely we'll be going away as originally planned, but we're deliberately not making any set plans for our week off next week. Could we please be put down as possibles?

Edit: I want to nose at your house Spark, given our past conversation at a book group re: our proximity over the years. And give dirty looks to the neighbours on one side of you


----------



## han (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm a possible too. I've bought the book, but haven't read it 

Anyone want to borrow it? I'm definitely not going to read it in time.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 24, 2009)

Yeah I should be up for it.


----------



## zora (Jul 24, 2009)

Pm for me with address, too, please.


----------



## Mainframeguy (Jul 25, 2009)

better PM me too and I'll see if I cn get inspired enough for cake


----------



## Spark (Jul 27, 2009)

I have PMed details to anyone who said yes or maybe.  If anyone else is planning on coming (my apologies if I've forgotten) then PM me and I'll send the details.

general - thursday, from 7.30


----------



## bluestreak (Jul 27, 2009)

Zora has requested that I make a rare book group appearance this week as a person who is a Banks fanatic and has read this most unusual choice well enough to discuss it.  I am in the process of producing what will account to a seminar and discussion group with the aim of discussing the major themes of Banks' sci-fi to allow people who haven't read any Culture before to understand this book a little more whilst perhaps making it a bit more contextual.  If it turns out that she's wrong and the majority have a) read it; and b) got it, then i'll not bother, but there you go.  there will be handouts


----------



## Mainframeguy (Jul 28, 2009)

daughter's mum has another bookgroup, so my daughter's with me on Thursday and I'm out... but hope everyone enjoys and the Banks expert sounds like it'll be a good one... looking forward to hearing what's next too.  Hope it goes well hosting Sparks, I'm sure you'll enjoy it.


----------



## mango5 (Jul 28, 2009)

I've read all the Culture material at least twice and I'm trying to power my way through Matter again by Thursday so will be there to comment on your use of PowerPoint.


----------



## Spark (Jul 28, 2009)

bluestreak said:


> Zora has requested that I make a rare book group appearance this week as a person who is a Banks fanatic and has read this most unusual choice well enough to discuss it.  I am in the process of producing what will account to a seminar and discussion group with the aim of discussing the major themes of Banks' sci-fi to allow people who haven't read any Culture before to understand this book a little more whilst perhaps making it a bit more contextual.  If it turns out that she's wrong and the majority have a) read it; and b) got it, then i'll not bother, but there you go.  there will be handouts



so do you have any particular requirements for this presentation? over-head projector? a flip-chart perhaps?


----------



## bluestreak (Jul 28, 2009)

Turns out I have the pig flu.  But I can send zora along with the notes and mango5 can take it, as a culture afficionado


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 30, 2009)

crisis come up  so unable attend. awaiting instructions (about solution of crisis).


----------



## han (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm  not gonna make it  - pah - have a good un folx. xxx


----------



## colacubes (Jul 30, 2009)

Only just got in from work so not gonna make it.  Soz


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jul 31, 2009)

New book:-

Wetlands

by

Charlotte Roche

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Wetlands-Charlotte-Roche/dp/0007296703

​
Feminist musings caused by a cut to the backside, as much as I could gather. 



Many thanks Spark for the evening of hospitality. Have a lovely weekend.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 31, 2009)

there're 78 reviews on amazon, 21 of them very negative. that's an awful lot of reviews for a book only published five months ago...


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 31, 2009)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Feminist musings caused by a cut to the backside, as much as I could gather.


Was this your book AS?  

Why aren't you on your hols?


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jul 31, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Was this your book AS?


Nah, was zora's. I actually mistakenly thought it was chick lit during the voting and didn't vote for it. 

It was described very much as a "marmite" book so, we were all warned.  Should make for a lively discussion anyway. 



> Why aren't you on your hols?



Hurty knee  / too lazy


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jul 31, 2009)

Hmmm, just read the amazon reviews. It has annoyed a lot of people, hasn't it? 

Btw, I'd like to hold another bookgroup here before we leave this flat with the big lounge, and August might be a better time to do it than September (when we're moving out).


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 31, 2009)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Nah, was zora's. I actually mistakenly thought it was chick lit during the voting and didn't vote for it.
> 
> It was described very much as a "marmite" book so, we were all warned.  Should make for a lively discussion anyway.


Ah 

I'll see if the library's got it later.


> Hurty knee  / too lazy


Rubbish


----------



## Ms T (Jul 31, 2009)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Nah, was zora's. I actually mistakenly thought it was chick lit during the voting and didn't vote for it.
> 
> It was described very much as a "marmite" book so, we were all warned.  Should make for a lively discussion anyway.




More like chick (c)lit by the sound of it.


----------



## Mainframeguy (Aug 1, 2009)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Wetlands
> 
> by
> 
> ...



emule search was good - hoping to have an e-book soon   Suspect it may register as vegemite with me though (I'm a Marmite bigot!)
PS if it's in the German I'm a bit stuffed though ​


----------



## Hollis (Aug 1, 2009)

*..*

Looks abysmal to be honest.. to think it came to this.


----------



## zora (Aug 1, 2009)

Hollis said:


> Looks abysmal to be honest.. to think it came to this.



You'll love it.  You don't get many books with a higher mention-of-menstrual-blood to word rate. 


Anyway, I'm very pleased that the controversy is already well under way.


----------



## dirtyfruit (Aug 2, 2009)

Bugger. I voted for this so I'm damn well going to have to at least make a stab at it


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 2, 2009)

Agent Sparrow said:


> It was described very much as a "marmite" book


is that a euphemism of some sort?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 2, 2009)

you love it or you hate it
is wetlands the filthy book written by that french harlot?


----------



## Ms T (Aug 2, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> you love it or you hate it
> is wetlands the filthy book written by that french harlot?



German, I think.

I've ordered the only copy that Lambeth libraries has.  God knows if I'll get it in time though - they've been useless recently.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 3, 2009)

Got it from the library... first chapter ins interesting


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 3, 2009)

I was thinking of having another film night before we head off to dorset, which would be thursday night. We're going to try and get through the german films we were watching last time, first up is  

Die fetten Jahre sind vorbei  - The fat years are over - though not for us as there should be loads of cheese and stuff.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 5, 2009)

This book's a bit shit really


----------



## Spark (Aug 5, 2009)

I've just been given a copy by my sister - she bought it a while ago but only managed to read half of it.  I will try to keep an open mind though.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 5, 2009)

Copy just came in the mail. Every single random opening reveals rudeness 

I will actually read a chunk of it before deciding if it's any better than the average internet fanfic


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 5, 2009)

Crispy said:


> Copy just came in the mail. Every single random opening reveals rudeness
> 
> I will actually read a chunk of it before deciding if it's any better than the average internet fanfic


i think i'd rather read about roy orbison wrapped in cling film:
http://community.livejournal.com/roy_inclingfilm/
http://michaelkelly.artofeurope.com/karl.htm


----------



## Crispy (Aug 6, 2009)

Well I've read the first few chapters. Apparently, when the book came out there was much debate about whether it was pornographic. I don't know about _porno-_, I mean I wasn't really turned on even by the bits that were just about sex and not about hygiene. But it sure is _-graphic_ and is starting to get a bit boring. Hopefully some sort of plot will turn up soon.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 6, 2009)

I might have to postpone tonight, I've got a lot of faffing around to do and an early start tomorrow..


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 10, 2009)

There's a really good article on Brideshead Revisited in the times here, we read it a while back


----------



## zora (Aug 18, 2009)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Btw, I'd like to hold another bookgroup here before we leave this flat with the big lounge, and August might be a better time to do it than September (when we're moving out).



When are we going to have this bookgroup then?

Next Thursday, 27th August?


----------



## zora (Aug 18, 2009)

Or maybe not on the 27th. Just realised that's the date for the North London drinks. But when then?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 18, 2009)

zora said:


> Or maybe not on the 27th. Just realised that's the date for the North London drinks. But when then?



the thursday after


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Aug 19, 2009)

Thursday after would suit me, considering we said we'd host and I forgot and arranged to meet a friend next Thursday , and also haven't read the book.  In my excuse, it's because Dune is bloody aces. 

Also, it occurs to me a certain urbanite is on the plinth later that night. For those who are willing, we could all go on a journey afterwards.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 19, 2009)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Also, it occurs to me a certain urbanite is on the plinth later that night. For those who are willing, we could all go on a journey afterwards.


which urbanite?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Aug 19, 2009)

Yes, which urbanite!!??


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 19, 2009)

There's been a massive thread about it. 'Plinth' is searchable


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 19, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> There's been a massive thread about it. 'Plinth' is searchable


so you don't know either


----------



## Mation (Aug 19, 2009)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Also, it occurs to me a certain urbanite is on the plinth later that night. For those who are willing, we could all go on a journey afterwards.


Yes please - that would be great 

e2a: It's me on the plinth, btw.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Aug 19, 2009)

I'll russle the troops... 

Linky linky linky

It does mean that I'll have to watch my alcohol intake though. Lots of booze + early night means OK at work. Little booze + late night means OK at work. Lots of booze + late night means sparrow is not at her best the day afterwards.  Lucky I got the morning off, eh?


----------



## Mation (Aug 19, 2009)

Indeed. Likewise! 

Off to bed. Night


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 19, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> so you don't know either



I do so know 



Mation said:


> Yes please - that would be great
> 
> e2a: It's me on the plinth, btw.



*collects more eggs*


----------



## zora (Aug 19, 2009)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Also, it occurs to me a certain urbanite is on the plinth later that night. For those who are willing, we could all go on a journey afterwards.



What a most excellent plan!


----------



## kittyP (Aug 20, 2009)

OK. 

I know I keep saying this but.... I will really try and come along to this one. 
It was brought to my attention by AS as I would love to go and watch Mation dance after. 

Has anyone finished the book yet, or given up on it?
I don't think I am going to be able to order/find a rental copy and even read a little bit in that time.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 20, 2009)

I have read a few chapters and given up  see Crispy's comments up there ^

But I'm up for a trip to the plinth.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 20, 2009)

Which books is it? I can't be bothered to click back


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 20, 2009)

Waterlands by Charlotte Roche


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 20, 2009)

Ah. Never heard of it. Doesn't seem like it's going down too well. Has anyone sent her the link to this thread lol


----------



## Mation (Aug 20, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> *collects more eggs*


Yay. Snacks. 



zora;9583846]What a most excellent plan![/QUOTE][QUOTE=kittyP;9584187]I will really try and come along to this one. [/QUOTE][QUOTE=BiddlyBee said:


> But I'm up for a trip to the plinth.


Yay! 

I've been meaning to come to book group for ages but it'll probably have to be the one after as I'll be too fidgety this time.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 20, 2009)

No eggs really  Is just running joke - my mate was on it on Sunday  At 16 mins and 4 seconds he goes "Stelllllaaaaa!" and takes my pic


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Aug 20, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I have read a few chapters and given up  see Crispy's comments up there ^
> 
> But I'm up for a trip to the plinth.



I got Crispy to add a tag, mainly on account of this book. 

But kittyP, reading the book is certainly not essential for book group attendence, and this doesn't strike me as a particular group where having people refer to the ending would be problematic, if one day you do decide to read it. 

Plus you get to see Crispy/Sparrow mansions before we move out.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 20, 2009)

Agent Sparrow said:


> But kittyP, reading the book is certainly not essential for book group attendence, and this doesn't strike me as a particular group where having people refer to the ending would be problematic, if one day you do decide to read it.


having read the book is frequently a distinct disadvantage.


----------



## Spark (Aug 20, 2009)

So 3rd september? That's fine for me. I've only read the first few pages so far.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 20, 2009)

Agent Sparrow said:


> I got Crispy to add a tag, mainly on account of this book.
> 
> But kittyP, reading the book is certainly not essential for book group attendence, and this doesn't strike me as a particular group where having people refer to the ending would be problematic, if one day you do decide to read it.
> 
> Plus you get to see Crispy/Sparrow mansions before we move out.



Aw go on then 

Bee, would you be willing to let me have a little butchers at your copy?


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 20, 2009)

It's going back to the library today, sorry.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Aug 20, 2009)

I haven't read the book, and am not inclined to try to hard to do so, just from what is being said on this thread, but I would like to come on 3rd September, and to go to the plinth afterwards!


----------



## Ms T (Aug 24, 2009)

I have read forty pages or so and am finding it rather tedious, to be honest.  It's not shocking, just boring.


----------



## Ms T (Aug 26, 2009)

I've finished it!  It's a very easy read, and not a great work of literature.  It should make for an interesting discussion though, if anyone has bothered to read it.  Are we having the meeting at Crispy/Sparrow towers?


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 26, 2009)

Pretty sure it's there.

I didn't get past 3 chapters... too boring.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 26, 2009)

Yep bg at ours, then on to the plinth


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Aug 27, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Pretty sure it's there.
> 
> I didn't get past 3 chapters... too boring.



Tbf, I did think it got better. And having now read it, I think it was a good book group choice in terms of robust debate,. either about the issues raised and/or its crapness/not crapness.  Although I agree with Ms T; it's hardly a great work of literature - took me two commuting days to read most of it. 

I am dead annoyed by part of the ending though.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 27, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Waterlands by Charlotte Roche



Is it actually Wetlands?  I'd quite like to make more of an effort to come to bookgroup (part of my annual Sept resolutions not to spend all my life lesson planning which will inevitably fail... ) - if that's ok, haven't been once in  years and years.  Also what time is the plinth extravaganza? - would love to see Mation dancing!  I'm back to school on Thursday but have Friday off for a hozzie appointment and have never seen Crispy and Sparra towers and feel like I'll have missed something really special.. 

eta - is there any chance anyone in Brixton can lend me a copy?


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Aug 27, 2009)

Plinth - 2am Friday morning

Book - yes indeedy it is Wetlands. I have finished it but Crispy needs to read it. Mind you, as it's not a long read, he might get it done by Monday as we have train journeys this weekend. 

Crispy/Sparra towers - yes, come!! Even if you haven't even picked up the book.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 27, 2009)

confused!!  so bg is Thursday and plinth on Friday is a separate thing altogether right - what time is bg?  

Thanks for the offer of maybe using the book.  I'll ask again on Monday.  If i don't get one by then, I'm thinking of having a browsing afternoon at Waterstones in Piccadilly on Tuesday so I could buy it then.

I think that 2am isn't going to happen for me sadly with the plinth.  I hope there will be video evidence.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 27, 2009)

bg on thursday evening. plinth at 2am friday morning. one follows the other.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 27, 2009)

Crispy said:


> bg on thursday evening. plinth at 2am friday morning. one follows the other.



got it - I'm officially a fuckwit - and sadly this is not the most fuckwitted thing I have done this week - merely a minor embarrassment!


----------



## Ms T (Aug 29, 2009)

GG: I've got a library copy which you're welcome to borrow as long as you promise to return it.


----------



## Spark (Sep 1, 2009)

What's the address for Thursday?


----------



## Crispy (Sep 1, 2009)

Our place. Need the address?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Sep 1, 2009)

Yes please. I know I have been before, but I didn't make a note of the address, and have got a memory like a sieve!


----------



## Spark (Sep 1, 2009)

Also yes please


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 2, 2009)

Me too please.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 2, 2009)

Sorry - what time does it start?  

I got it yesterday - half way through now... 

*arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole *


----------



## Ms T (Sep 2, 2009)

And me.


----------



## kittyP (Sep 2, 2009)

gaijingirl said:


> Sorry - what time does it start?
> 
> I got it yesterday - half way through now...
> 
> *arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole *



 

I often find it a bit confusing to work out what is happening in this thread as I don't look that often. 

I have sent you a PM regarding tea pots too


----------



## Ms T (Sep 2, 2009)

gaijingirl said:


> Sorry - what time does it start?
> 
> I got it yesterday - half way through now...
> 
> *arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole arsehole *



You forgot pussy.   More like

arsehole pussy arsehole pussy arsehole pussy arsehole pussy arsehole pussy arsehole pussy arsehole pussy arsehole pussy arsehole pussy arsehole pussy arsehole pussy arsehole pussy arsehole pussy arsehole pussy arsehole pussy arsehole pussy arsehole pussy arsehole pussy arsehole pussy arsehole pussy arsehole pussy arsehole pussy arsehole pussy arsehole pussy arsehole pussy arsehole pussy arsehole pussy arsehole pussy


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 2, 2009)

teapots?


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 2, 2009)

blood blood blood blood crust blood blood blood crust blood blood blood blood crust blood blood blood crust blood blood blood blood crust blood blood blood crust blood blood blood blood crust blood blood blood crust blood blood blood blood crust blood blood blood crust

Now that we've summed up the book - do we still need to do this bookgroup now?  



*What time should I be getting there - anyone?*


----------



## Ms T (Sep 2, 2009)

gaijingirl said:


> blood blood blood blood crust blood blood blood crust blood blood blood blood crust blood blood blood crust blood blood blood blood crust blood blood blood crust blood blood blood blood crust blood blood blood crust blood blood blood blood crust blood blood blood crust
> 
> Now that we've summed up the book - do we still need to do this bookgroup now?
> 
> ...





I'm quite looking forward to the discussion on this one!

From 7.30ish, usually.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 2, 2009)

Ms T;9643999I'm quite looking forward to the discussion on this one!
[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> PREVERT!!! (sic)


----------



## kittyP (Sep 2, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> teapots?



Gaijingirl is letting me adopt one of her one/two cup tea pots, as I like tea from a pot by the boy doesn't really drink tea so I don't bother making one that often. 
Tea from a pot on a Saturday morning makes me feel nice.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 2, 2009)

I love my little 2 cup teapot - it makes a difference


----------



## Guineveretoo (Sep 3, 2009)

I am still hoping to come to this, but won't be able to get there for 7:30, as I have to go home after work, feed myself and the cats, and then make my way by public transport to Brixton, so that I can have a drink.

See you later, hopefully.


----------



## kittyP (Sep 3, 2009)

Bugger!!!!!!!!!!

Did not sleep at all last night, have not long been in from work and feel terrible. 

I don't think that I am going to be able to make it. 

I am destined to never get to one


----------



## Guineveretoo (Sep 3, 2009)

It's 6:45 and I haven't left work yet! I don't know if I am going to make this at all, although I will see how I feel when I get home.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 3, 2009)

A very strong shortlist this month, but the winner of the vote is:

Lolita by Vladimir Nabokov

which is both a continuation and a contrast with last months book


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 3, 2009)

oooh i might reread this. when i first read it, i was so bowled over by the style. i don't think i've ever been more impressed by the use of the english language. it takes a while to read mind


----------



## Mainframeguy (Sep 4, 2009)

this is one of those weird cases where I'm unable to read the book, but would love to hear it discussed... Am I a "book voyeur"?!

Also should like to propose a new book I'm reading.... it's on the "Books I am reading" list on my blog but I'm too shy to name it unless I get to the meet (so obviously  I am not a "book exhibitionist!")

Anyway - yes, where and when like Ms T said?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Sep 4, 2009)

Sorry I missed last night, not least because I would have liked to hear the discussion about that book!

Interesting choice for next time....


----------



## Ms T (Sep 4, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> oooh i might reread this. when i first read it, i was so bowled over by the style. i don't think i've ever been more impressed by the use of the english language. it takes a while to read mind



It's especially impressive as he wrote it in English and he's Russian, obv.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 4, 2009)

Ms T said:


> It's especially impressive as he wrote it in English and he's Russian, obv.


i think it's directly related to that - only someone who is using english as a second language would find such delight in it as he does.
conrad was similar too - he didn't learn to speak/write english til he was in his mide 20s.


----------



## han (Sep 4, 2009)

Crispy said:


> A very strong shortlist this month, but the winner of the vote is:
> 
> Lolita by Vladimir Nabokov



oh, brilliant! I've wanted to read this for ages but never got round to it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 4, 2009)

"Lolita, light of my life, fire of my loins. My sin, my soul. Lo-lee-ta: the tip of the tongue taking a trip of three steps down the palate to tap, at three, on the teeth. Lo. Lee. Ta. She was Lo, plain Lo, in the morning, standing four feet ten in one sock. She was Lola in slacks. She was Dolly at school. She was Dolores on the dotted line. But in my arms she was always Lolita. Did she have a precursor? She did, indeed she did. In point of fact, there might have been no Lolita at all had I not loved, one summer, an initial girl-child. In a princedom by the sea. Oh when? About as many years before Lolita was born as my age was that summer. You can always count on a murderer for a fancy prose style. Ladies and gentlemen of the jury, exhibit number one is what the seraphs, the misinformed, simple, noble-winged seraphs, envied. Look at this tangle of thorns."


----------



## han (Sep 4, 2009)

bloody 'ell.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 4, 2009)

indeed:
"You have to be an artist and a madman, a creature of infinite melancholy, with a bubble of hot poison in your loins and a super-voluptuous flame aglow in your subtle spine (oh, how you have to cringe and hide!), in order to discern at once, by ineffable signs—the slightly feline outline of a cheekbone, the slenderness of a downy limb, and other indices which despair and shame and tears of tenderness forbid me to tabulate—the deadly little demon among the wholesome children; she stands unrecognized by them and unconscious herself of her fantastic power."


----------



## Crispy (Sep 4, 2009)

I've only ever read the first few pages, but they're all like that, dense and poetic and a joy to read. Can't wait to get my teeth stuck in.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 4, 2009)

So Crispy... what were you marking down last night?


----------



## kittyP (Sep 5, 2009)

Will try and track down a copy. 

I am not even going to say that I am coming yet as the gods seem to be against me in these issues but.......


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Sep 10, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> So Crispy... what were you marking down last night?



Oh, this was innuendos. I think we got three, although I think only one was intentional. 

We shamed ourselves.  I'm sure we could have done better than that.


----------



## kittyP (Sep 13, 2009)

I have borrowed a copy of Lolita from the lovely Kameron.

I am in two minds as to whether I finish the book that I am currently reading first or put it on hold and start Lolita tomorrow.


----------



## Mainframeguy (Sep 18, 2009)

*HMMMmmmm...*

Anyone know when a book is free of copyright?  I thought it was fifty years, and this was written in 1955, which would mean it surely should be in this library, but it's not!

I have a vague recollection that there is a movie being made or recently released, and that the family of the author had a hand in it, so I am guessing they are still milking it like a cash cow!


----------



## Spark (Sep 21, 2009)

From hazy memory I believe it's something like 50 years from the death of the author.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 21, 2009)

Spark said:


> From hazy memory I believe it's something like 50 years from the death of the author.


seventy i think you'll find

http://www.cla.co.uk/copyright_information_aboutcopyright.php


----------



## Spark (Sep 21, 2009)

So I guess it's that time of the month to start the discussion on date and place?  This week?  Next week?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 21, 2009)

the edition i bought has a very odd and disturbing cover


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 21, 2009)

Spark said:


> So I guess it's that time of the month to start the discussion on date and place?  This week?  Next week?



shit! i hope not, i haven't started it yet!


----------



## Crispy (Sep 21, 2009)

Not till October, I'd have thought!


----------



## Spark (Sep 21, 2009)

i meant to read lots over this weekend but have only managed a bit so far.  i have a feeling the first week of october was mentioned last time leaving another 10 days or so.


----------



## kittyP (Sep 22, 2009)

Oh goodness, I haven't started it yet either.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 22, 2009)

i need more time - it's a wondrous book and needs poring over and wallowing in


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm not that far in either... maybe first or second week of Oct?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 22, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> the edition i bought has a very odd and disturbing cover



is that why you bought it?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 22, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> is that why you bought it?



no, cos it was sealed - it has an outer and inner cover - i bought it cos it was small and hardcover


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 22, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> no, cos it was sealed - it has an outer and inner cover - i bought it cos it was small and hardcore


*corrected*


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 22, 2009)

heheh


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 22, 2009)

it isn't actually very rude though. it doesn't need to be.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 22, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> it isn't actually very rude though. it doesn't need to be.


i was looking through an old electoral register for about 1974 for my own sectarian reasons when i came across someone called lolita. somehow i doubt her parents had read the book...


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 22, 2009)

shane richie has just called his new daughter lolita, and if i'm very mistaken a poster on here said she was going to call her first born that

anyway here's the inner cover of my book:





the outer and more here:
http://www.orionbooks.co.uk/extras/custom_lists/wnLolita.htm


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 22, 2009)

I just got it today, I got a day in the life of Ivan Denisovich as well for a double dose of russian literature, but I left War and Peace on the shelf.


----------



## dirtyfruit (Sep 23, 2009)

I still haven't picked up a copy yet. 

I'm loath to try the library as I haven't taken anything out in the four years I've been.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2009)

dirtyfruit said:


> I still haven't picked up a copy yet.
> 
> I'm loath to try the library as I haven't taken anything out in the four years I've been.



the four years you've been what?


----------



## dirtyfruit (Sep 23, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> the four years you've been what?



been...... in Brixton.

My bad.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 23, 2009)

dirtyfruit said:


> I'm loath to try the library as I haven't taken anything out in the four years I've been.


Doesn't matter, you can still take something out... or do you have fines? 

Saying that - all the copies ion Southwark weren't available, so I bought the book instead.


----------



## dirtyfruit (Sep 23, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Doesn't matter, you can still take something out... or do you have fines?
> 
> Saying that - all the copies ion Southwark weren't available, so I bought the book instead.



I'm more concerned about how they may view me if I took Lolita out, seeing as it'd be my first book loan at the Tate. 

I don't even know if they have it tbh but seeing as I'm skint it's the most likely way I'll get a copy.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 23, 2009)

Ah, sod em, probably look at you no differently than if you went to a bookshop and bought it - none of their business is it 

I'm really enjoying reading it, so beautifully written, but some bits are just.... erm... can't think of the right words right now, but wrong.


----------



## kittyP (Sep 23, 2009)

dirtyfruit said:


> I'm more concerned about how they may view me if I took Lolita out, seeing as it'd be my first book loan at the Tate.
> 
> I don't even know if they have it tbh but seeing as I'm skint it's the most likely way I'll get a copy.



OOh can you get a Tate Library card? 
I am a member. Wonder if this gets you loans too?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2009)

i think he means the tate library in brixton, not the galleries


----------



## han (Sep 26, 2009)

oh bugger I haven't even bought it yet. Will try and get it this weekend. So we're meeting mid-oct then?


----------



## Ms T (Sep 26, 2009)

8 October would be good for me.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 26, 2009)

What about the week after? [/slow reader]


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 26, 2009)

i'd prefer that


----------



## Spark (Sep 26, 2009)

either suit me


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 2, 2009)

I've only just started this and the 8th October is the Pixies so I'd prefer the week after - but don't organise round me, I'm not v. reliable these days.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 2, 2009)

8 October is also Woodie Guthrie fella at offline and Shells and Termite's leaving drinks.


----------



## Badger Decoy (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm not a member of the book club so not sure if I can have an opinion but Lolita is an interesting choice! I read it a few years ago and thought it was amazing though a little disturbing. I really liked the way Nabokov wrote it so that it was easy to find yourself becoming complicit in what Humbert Humbert is doing - as it is actually quite a funny book and the narrator is so eloquent I found myself almost sympathising with him which is obviously wrong! He kind of makes you share his crimes.

Oh, and the language is delicious as others have mentioned. I might have to go and read it again now (and I never re-read books!)


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 5, 2009)

Lolita is on Film4 tonight.


----------



## han (Oct 5, 2009)

it doesn't look like 8th October is much of a goer, does it.

Hm..how about the Thursday after?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 5, 2009)

tell you what - let's skip october entirely and have an xmas lolita curry round the end of november. but not the 26th cos i'm busy then.


----------



## han (Oct 6, 2009)

that does sound like a top idea. I reckon I might be able to have got Lolita read by then...


----------



## Ms T (Oct 6, 2009)

What about the 15th?  I can host that night if it suits people.


----------



## Spark (Oct 6, 2009)

But we've already skipped september.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 6, 2009)

Spark said:


> But we've already skipped september.



I agree - I think we really should meet in October and at least try to keep it roughly monthly.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 6, 2009)

I think Pickman's might've been taking the piss a little


----------



## han (Oct 6, 2009)

Ms T said:


> I agree - I think we really should meet in October and at least try to keep it roughly monthly.



ok


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 6, 2009)

15th suits me
Ms T - i saw you outside White City tube last night!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 6, 2009)

I cannot make 15th, because I am busy getting drunk (it's my birthday). I do, however, think we should try to meet monthly, even though I mostly fail to get to meets, which is a shame, because I am keen to be part of the bookgroup.


----------



## dirtyfruit (Oct 7, 2009)

zora and gergl are back early next week. 

I've been toying with the idea of hosting this one but my housemates are not yet ready for a full on urban invasion the losers. 

Does it always have to be on a thursday?


----------



## Pieface (Oct 7, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> shane richie has just called his new daughter lolita, and if i'm very mistaken a poster on here said she was going to call her first born that
> 
> anyway here's the inner cover of my book:
> 
> ...



I like the look of that set - I'm such a sucker for hard backs with pretty covers.


----------



## han (Oct 9, 2009)

I have a copy of Lolita (thanx Ms. T!).

What can I say. Gaaaahhh.


----------



## han (Oct 9, 2009)

Very beautifully written though, it has to be said.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 10, 2009)

Shall we make the meeting Thursday 15th at mine then, folks?


----------



## han (Oct 10, 2009)

I can't make Thur, but don't mind me!


----------



## dirtyfruit (Oct 11, 2009)

I can make it but haven't started the book yet


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 11, 2009)

thursday's good for me!


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 12, 2009)

I won't have finished the book by then, I might not come.


----------



## Pieface (Oct 12, 2009)

I might come to this - I read it ages ago and would like to see how it went down with you.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 12, 2009)

Shall we make it the following week then - Weds 21st?


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 12, 2009)

also fine by me


----------



## Pieface (Oct 13, 2009)

You lot decide.  I'll just come round if I can.


----------



## Spark (Oct 13, 2009)

Either is fine with me.


----------



## ethel (Oct 13, 2009)

i might try to read this...


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 13, 2009)

do! do!


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 13, 2009)

Next week would be better for me, but go with the majority 

Is anyone else getting annoyed by all the French words/phrases in italics? I have no idea what they mean, so some of the sentences don't make sense


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 13, 2009)

i google the ones i don't understand


----------



## han (Oct 13, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Is anyone else getting annoyed by all the French words/phrases in italics? I have no idea what they mean, so some of the sentences don't make sense



I'm just skipping those bits.

God, he's such a dick, isn't he (the main character).

Mighty fine writing though.

That's the extent of my lit crit. Great, eh? How the fuck I managed to get a C for English Lit A Level I really don't know.

I can make Wednesday too but yes go with the majority Ms T!


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 13, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> i google the ones i don't understand



Lol... can you imagine how much longer that would take me to read the book... there's at least one sentence on every page  I look up the English words I don't know, but French? *sigh*


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 13, 2009)

han said:


> I'm just skipping those bits.
> 
> God, he's such a dick, isn't he (the main character).
> 
> ...


that's about my level 

He is great writer, but I'm not finding it funny... lots of reviews say it's a comedy, laugh out loud...


----------



## han (Oct 13, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> He is great writer, but I'm not finding it funny... lots of reviews say it's a comedy, laugh out loud...



I'm not finding it funny either.

Just kinda cringeworthy and fucking weird. But very poetic, in parts.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 13, 2009)

Wednesday 21st it is then, at casa mia.  

I think most people know where I live already, but if you don't, PM me.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 13, 2009)

great! i finished the book, so have a week to ruminate on it


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 14, 2009)

Cool, I will have it finished by then.


----------



## han (Oct 18, 2009)

There's one bit that made me laugh, actually...


----------



## Ms T (Oct 19, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> that's about my level
> 
> He is great writer, but I'm not finding it funny... lots of reviews say it's a comedy, laugh out loud...



Not a comedy, but there's a lot of black humour in it, imho.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 19, 2009)

I recognise some of the black humour (even if it's not to my taste) but the reviews on my copy do say "laugh out loud" 

I need to get cracking on finishing this when I get home rather than watch another episode of True Blood or do some knitting


----------



## Ms T (Oct 20, 2009)

I have bought pizza and garlic bread, if encouragement is needed.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 20, 2009)

oooh 

I have about 60 pages left.


----------



## han (Oct 20, 2009)

Ms T said:


> I have bought pizza and garlic bread, if encouragement is needed.



No encouragement is ever needed to get me round to Ms T Towers.
I'll be banging on the door at 7pm on the dot now though.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 21, 2009)

So, er, who's actually coming to book group tonight apart from Bee and Han?


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 21, 2009)

i'm coming - forgotten what number you are though


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 21, 2009)

I'll make the journey.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 21, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> i'm coming - forgotten what number you are though



118


----------



## Spark (Oct 21, 2009)

I am


----------



## han (Oct 21, 2009)

See y'all in a bit X


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 21, 2009)

As usual, I won't be there, but I haven't been for ages, so no surprises there!

I would really appreciate it if we can go back to it being a fixed evening each month or, at least, a date agreed at the previous month, so that I can work my schedule around it, and be able to come occasionally!  

Other than that, enjoy (and pick a decent book, please )

(I just finished No Country For Old Men, which was a choice from last year at some point - I hated it. Why don't we have a separate thread for discussing bookgroup choices, as well as a thread to discuss the arrangements for bookgroup meetings? That way, we could have some fun about books, whether or not we can make it to the meeting?)


----------



## Ms T (Oct 21, 2009)

Spark said:


> I am



Have you got my address?


----------



## dirtyfruit (Oct 21, 2009)

I'll be along shortly


----------



## Spark (Oct 21, 2009)

Still have it from a few months ago book group. I'm running a bit late though


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 21, 2009)

I'll be over in a bit


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 22, 2009)

Cheers for hosting Ms T and for all the lovely food  really enjoyed last night, and I think we managed to discuss the book more than we normally do!

Next book is: *Alan Clark Diaries In Power 1983 - 1992*

The next date has been provisionally set as 19 November (I think).




Guineveretoo said:


> I would really appreciate it if we can go back to it being a fixed evening each month or, at least, a date agreed at the previous month, so that I can work my schedule around it, and be able to come occasionally!


I quite like the flexibility of being able to change the date. For example if on the 17 November we find out that only 3 people can make the 19th, then why not change it - makes sense.



> (I just finished No Country For Old Men, which was a choice from last year at some point - I hated it. Why don't we have a separate thread for discussing bookgroup choices, as well as a thread to discuss the arrangements for bookgroup meetings? That way, we could have some fun about books, whether or not we can make it to the meeting?)


That was a suggestion that was never picked (I loved it though!)... and this thread _is_ for discussing the bookgroup books  although most discussion is done at the meetings


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 22, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Next book is: *Alan Clark Diaries In Power 1983 - 1982*




are you SURE about that?


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 22, 2009)

I have no idea what you're talking about!


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 22, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Cheers for hosting Ms T and for all the lovely food  really enjoyed last night, and I think we managed to discuss the book more than we normally do!
> 
> Next book is: *Alan Clark Diaries In Power 1983 - 1982*
> 
> ...


would there be any chance of moving the meetings back to the rfh which is much more sociable for people from boroughs without tube stations?


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 22, 2009)

How would the rfh help people in boroughs without tube stations? 

I don't live anywhere near a tube station.


----------



## han (Oct 22, 2009)

It's not the kind of book I'd ever normally read in a million years. But that's why I'm kinda looking forward to reading it! 

Thanks Ms T and Hendo for hosting - that was a lovely night.

God I felt a bit hungover today after 5 (or something) glasses of vino. Oops.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 22, 2009)

Just in case anyone was unaware, the book selected is the second in a three volume set.


/nosy observer


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 22, 2009)

yes, we were aware of that!


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 22, 2009)

good choice - you need a salacious diary written by an objectionable bigot every now and then.
thanks for the hospitality ms t
twas a lovely evening!


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 22, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> yes, we were aware of that!


I suspect your *we* is not my *anyone*.


----------



## dirtyfruit (Oct 22, 2009)

Great evening and fantastic hostessing from Ms T  although I am still a little worse for wear even now


----------



## Ms T (Nov 3, 2009)

This is usually zora's job, but as she's been a bit slack recently () I thought I'd get the ball rolling on the Bookclub Xmas Meet.

Khan's is traditional, but I was thinking it might also be fun to have a bring-a-dish "dinner party" if folks fancy that instead and it's not too bourgeois .  I can sit ten, probably, around our table. 

Anyways, any thoughts?  We probably need to fix a date sooner rather than later....


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 4, 2009)

Oooh, I like that idea


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 5, 2009)

I know that I have little right to comment, not having been able to get to Bookgroup for most of 2009, but my vote would be for a Christmas bookgroup in a restaurant (although I am not particularly wedded to the notion of Khan's).

I think we should go for the "bring a dish" dinner party idea on another occasion, and not necessarily tied in to the bookgroup...


----------



## Mainframeguy (Nov 5, 2009)

I'll fit in with whatever folks decide.... though I can't see myself ever reading Alan Clarke's diaries (or anyone else's come to that!)


----------



## han (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm deffo up for the bring-a-dish idea


----------



## han (Nov 6, 2009)

But equally happy to go to a restaurant, whatever we decide.

Having said that, it'd be kinda nice to do something different for a change, wouldn't it?


----------



## Ms T (Nov 6, 2009)

han said:


> But equally happy to go to a restaurant, whatever we decide.
> 
> Having said that, it'd be kinda nice to do something different for a change, wouldn't it?



Especially as there's a Xmas curry already on 15th December.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 8, 2009)

I'd sooner go for a meal in a restaurant rather than inflict my cooking on anyone, shall we do the week before or after the 15th?


----------



## zora (Nov 8, 2009)

Hehe, not only have I been pretty slack with bookgroup attendance this past year or two, I'll also be internet-less for the next couple of weeks so am very grateful that the baton's been taken on..


Very happy to go to Bonnington's/Khan's/other cheapish byo restaurant, like the idea of bring-a-dish at Ms T's a lot as well.


Keeping my Thursday nights in Dec free for the occasion.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 9, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> I'd sooner go for a meal in a restaurant rather than inflict my cooking on anyone, shall we do the week before or after the 15th?



Don't worry sk - you can do cheese or something that doesn't need cooking.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 10, 2009)

Why doesn't someone start a poll? 

Or two - one for the date, and another for the venue!


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 10, 2009)

Ms T said:


> Don't worry sk - you can do cheese or something that doesn't need cooking.


Cheese and crackers... sorted


----------



## Ms T (Nov 10, 2009)

Does Tues 22nd December work for anyone?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 10, 2009)

Free in my diary.


----------



## citydreams (Nov 10, 2009)

Yay, xmas book group.  I've read some corkers this year - though, erm, none of the ones you guys have been wading though..

Still, count me in as free on the 22nd.


----------



## han (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm free on 22nd too


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 10, 2009)

i haven't got my december rota yet


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 10, 2009)

I can do the 22nd


----------



## eme (Nov 10, 2009)

yay, me too!


----------



## dirtyfruit (Nov 10, 2009)

Count me in


----------



## Ms T (Nov 10, 2009)

Looks like the 22nd is a goer.  Hurrah.  

So who's hosting next Thursday?


----------



## han (Nov 12, 2009)

I would, but Jan's mum is probably arriving at our house then so having a bookgroup as soon as she arrives might perturb her somewhat.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 12, 2009)

For the sake of my diary, can someone confirm what is happening in December? Are you going for a meeting at someone's house, rather than an evening out?  It looks like 22nd is the favoured date?

There is no point in me offering to host bookgroup, because I live in South Norwood, and I haven't read any of the books recently!

Perhaps we should start another bookgroup for those of us who can't easily get to Brixton area by public transport? Does anyone fancy being part of a bookgroup which meets more centrally, like at the RFH, which seems to have been a venue in the past?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 12, 2009)

Ms T said:


> Looks like the 22nd is a goer.  Hurrah.
> 
> So who's hosting next Thursday?


I would but we're a bit boxy at the moment. I guess I could move the boxes into the bedroom for a night (if they're not unpacked)... I'll check my diary 

Haven't read one page of the book


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 12, 2009)

I can host next Thursday 

Still not sure about my oven, so won't be putting on the wonders that MsT does


----------



## Ms T (Nov 12, 2009)

Guineveretoo said:


> For the sake of my diary, can someone confirm what is happening in December? Are you going for a meeting at someone's house, rather than an evening out?  It looks like 22nd is the favoured date?
> 
> There is no point in me offering to host bookgroup, because I live in South Norwood, and I haven't read any of the books recently!
> 
> Perhaps we should start another bookgroup for those of us who can't easily get to Brixton area by public transport? Does anyone fancy being part of a bookgroup which meets more centrally, like at the RFH, which seems to have been a venue in the past?



It hasn't been decided yet, but I guess we'll discuss it at the meeting next week and make a definite plan then.  So watch this space!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 12, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Cheese and crackers... sorted



No, I'm doing cheese and crackers!.  I can also host if you're a bit boxy. (there is still stuff I haven't unpacked since I moved a year ago)


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 13, 2009)

I was just adding crackers to your dish. If you could host that'd save me moving too much stuff around... that ok?


----------



## Spark (Nov 13, 2009)

I have no idea right now if I can make 22nd for christmas bookgroup but will definitely come along if I'm free.  

Free for next thursday - but won't have finished the book.  I've been away on holiday and meant to read it all then but stupidly forgot to take Alan with me.


----------



## zora (Nov 14, 2009)

i'm good for 22nd Dec and next Thur. Haven't read the book but need to get back in the saddle with at least an attendance. And some cheese munching. 

I suppose we can decide what exactly we want to do/where to go in Dec when we meet next week?


----------



## han (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm not going to be able to make Thursday, alas.

I'm over  halfway through the book and am definitely going to finish it as am thoroughly enjoying it!  Which has been a total surprise to me tbh!

I think this is one of the few times that I've read a book that I would NEVER normally pick up in a zillion years but totally enjoyed it  

He's a total wanker, but kindof loveable  at the same time, ol' Alan Clark!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 17, 2009)

Bookgroup is around mine at around after 7 ish on thursday, if you don't know where I live and are planning to come please pm me.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 19, 2009)

And if you get here early enough I'll be cracking open that bottle of champagne thats been in my fridge for ages because I've found someone desperate enough to employ me!


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 19, 2009)

Wahey nice one sleater!  I won't be too long.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 20, 2009)

We had a successful Foodiegroup this evening. I have lots of cake left over.  And I will be trying out Pearl Barley. 

The next book is Uncommon Arrangements: Seven Marriages in Literary London 1910-1939 by  Katie Roiphe  link


----------



## Ms T (Nov 20, 2009)

And we'll be meeting for our Xmas jamboree at Ms T Towers on Tuesday 22nd December.  

We decided to do the "bring-a-dish" thing.  I will be providing the main course, and so far we have allocated the following:

Sleaterkinney - cheese and biscuits
Zora - German cookie selection 
Spark - side dish/salad
Biddly - still thinking about it!

If someone could put themselves down for Xmas crackers, that would be great!


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 20, 2009)

That was a pretty foodie book group  cheers for hosting sleaterkinney.

I will make an effort to read this book... I've even ordered it, as the library only had in their reference section 

Gimme some help on what to make... how's about a cheesecake? Would that be too heavy? Not christmasy enough?


----------



## han (Nov 21, 2009)

Ms T said:


> And we'll be meeting for our Xmas jamboree at Ms T Towers on Tuesday 22nd December.
> 
> 
> If someone could put themselves down for Xmas crackers, that would be great!



Me, I'll bring crackers! 

What shall I make. Something savoury I think......


----------



## han (Nov 21, 2009)

Next month's book looks good!

How did people find the Alan Clark? I'm about 2/3 of the way through now. Finding it a little bit hard going now, but still good, I'm glad I'm reading it and am going to finish it.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 21, 2009)

han said:


> Next month's book looks good!
> 
> How did people find the Alan Clark? I'm about 2/3 of the way through now. Finding it a little bit hard going now, but still good, I'm glad I'm reading it and am going to finish it.



I enjoyed what I read (about 100 pages) - very funny and brought back memories of the people I loathed so much in the 80s.....  Unfortunately, only Spark, myself and SK had read any of it - and SK somehow managed to read the wrong volume!


----------



## han (Nov 21, 2009)

haha oh dear!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 21, 2009)

It's stupid, the books weren't published in chronological order, the middle one was published first then the first(chronologically) was published. I seen that one which had "the second volume" on the cover so got that. 

The thing was, I didn't finish the book so people were sitting around talking about what happened in it and I just thought I hadn't got to that bit yet, it was ages before I realised I got the wrong book.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 24, 2009)

.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 24, 2009)

think i'm off that day, so will have to rustle up something tasty to bring along


----------



## Ms T (Nov 24, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> That was a pretty foodie book group  cheers for hosting sleaterkinney.
> 
> I will make an effort to read this book... I've even ordered it, as the library only had in their reference section
> 
> Gimme some help on what to make... how's about a cheesecake? Would that be too heavy? Not christmasy enough?



Something desserty would be good.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 24, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> think i'm off that day, so will have to rustle up something tasty to bring along



Starter type thing?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 25, 2009)

Ms T said:


> Something desserty would be good.


ok 

It'll either be cheesecake or a lemon cake. Does anyone have a preference, and allergies?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 25, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> It's stupid, the books weren't published in chronological order, the middle one was published first then the first(chronologically) was published.


you bloody whinger


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 25, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> We had a successful Foodiegroup this evening. I have lots of cake left over.  And I will be trying out Pearl Barley.
> 
> The next book is Uncommon Arrangements: Seven Marriages in Literary London 1910-1939 by  Katie Roiphe  link


it seems to be about the decadence of the ruling class. incidentally, was it clive bell who was the nonce or am i confusing him with another of the bloomsbury set?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 25, 2009)

Enjoy the evening. 

I think this is when I officially bow out of the bookgroup. It's simply too difficult for me trying to get to Brixton on a work night, and then to get home again afterwards.

That on top of the fact that I am allergic to cheese! 

In the New Year, I will start a new thread to see if anyone wants to be part of an alternative bookgroup for people who can't easily get to Brixton, because there has been some interest in going back to meeting at the RFH, which would certainly suit me.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 25, 2009)

rfh much better and might mean i come along 

tho that may of course be an argument against a return


----------



## eme (Nov 25, 2009)

Bumped into SK the other day and have got this in my diary (and ordered the book too!)

Sleaterkinney - cheese and biscuits
Zora - German cookie selection 
Spark - side dish/salad
Biddly - cheese/lemon cake
Han - paper crackers and something savoury
Eme - still thinking about it!


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 25, 2009)

Not that we need any more food, but I might make some fudge


----------



## Ms T (Nov 25, 2009)

Eme - I suggested making a veggie main dish at the last meeting and there seemed to be some resistance as everyone there ate meat.    So I will probably do something non-veggie.  Maybe you could bring a veggie option?


----------



## citydreams (Nov 25, 2009)

I'll try my hand at a spinach & blue cheese flan.  And unless told otherwise will be tempted to add some bacon.

Not sure I'll have a chance to read the book - I'm still stuck on a very long engagement


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Dec 5, 2009)

At the December book group, could you please all pick something that will be sold at Houston airport or picked up easily in a backpackers book exchange? We've read/almost read all the books we've brought away with us. and have a _long_ flight back. 

Hope everyone is well, looking forward to seeing everyone at the January meet...


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 9, 2009)

eme... you can have the sweet/cake/pud type thing if you want, I'm probably not going to make this now.

Really enjoying the book though.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 10, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> eme... you can have the sweet/cake/pud type thing if you want, I'm probably not going to make this now.
> 
> Really enjoying the book though.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 10, 2009)

I'm still toying with the idea of the curry even though I know it's a bad idea  

Two things I want to go to, within walking distance, but instead I'll probably be sat at home  rock and roll!

(oh, I might drop something round yours for zora next week if that's ok?)


----------



## han (Dec 11, 2009)

oh noe, biddly, come!


----------



## Ms T (Dec 11, 2009)

han said:


> oh noe, biddly, come!



^^ This.

I just started the book, and it's really interesting.


----------



## zora (Dec 12, 2009)

Started the book yesterday, too, and am enjoying it. 

Don't forget your Secret Santa books!


----------



## Spark (Dec 12, 2009)

please remind me about how this particular secret santa works


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 12, 2009)

bring a wrapped book that you don't want/need anymore and we shuffle them all and get a free book each


----------



## Spark (Dec 12, 2009)

should it be one you'd recommend or can it be any old book even if it's awful?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 12, 2009)

i'm not sure what the rules are to be honest, but would you want to be given an awful book?
i've always given decent books iirc.


----------



## zora (Dec 12, 2009)

Book can be new or second-hand but should imo be something that you personally enjoyed.


----------



## zora (Dec 12, 2009)

Agent Sparrow said:


> At the December book group, could you please all pick something that will be sold at Houston airport or picked up easily in a backpackers book exchange? We've read/almost read all the books we've brought away with us. and have a _long_ flight back.
> 
> Hope everyone is well, looking forward to seeing everyone at the January meet...



AS - after over a month with no internet due to moving house I finally had the chance to check out your blog which is awesome. We really really miss you guys. Can't wait for NYE!

(I probably should be taking this to pms but I'm sure many here share the sentiment.)


----------



## han (Dec 14, 2009)

zora said:


> Book can be new or second-hand but should imo be something that *you personally enjoyed*.



Yes I think that's pretty important! 

I might have an old telephone directory I can donate


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 21, 2009)

I've got the cheese.


----------



## han (Dec 21, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> I've got the cheese.



Ace.  You always bring great cheese! 

I'm going to bring a salad. A healthy balance is always needed, eh?


----------



## Ms T (Dec 21, 2009)

I have a large piece of pork marinating in the fridge.


----------



## han (Dec 22, 2009)

oo-er missus! I can't wait!


----------



## han (Dec 22, 2009)

I don't seem to have anything large enough to practically carry salad on my bike.....could I use one of your bowls to put it in and make it at yours? It'll only take 5 mins of chopping, I've done a dressing


----------



## Spark (Dec 22, 2009)

Running a bit late. Should be there asap after 7.30 with side dish


----------



## Ms T (Dec 22, 2009)

han said:


> I don't seem to have anything large enough to practically carry salad on my bike.....could I use one of your bowls to put it in and make it at yours? It'll only take 5 mins of chopping, I've done a dressing



No worries.


----------



## han (Dec 23, 2009)

That was so much fun  Thanks for hosting, Ms T - I think this must've been the most civilised bookgroup yet - sitting at a table with plates and eating!  . It was lovely to see everyone and the nosh was truly delish.

I am thinking we need to start a 2010 Brixton Bookgroup thread, but for now, December/January's book is:

'Tamara Drewe' by Posy Simmonds.

This is a graphic novel, built up from the weekly strips in the Guardian by Posy Simmonds: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tamara_Drewe, and is based on Far From The Madding Crowd (I didn't realise this!).

It's a RIPPING GOOD YARN, entertaining, funny, emotional and unputdownable (well, I think so anyway  ). 

Happy Christmas and enjoy! XxXxX


----------



## eme (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks for having us Ms T.... good choice of book, company and cheese . See you all again daaaaaaaaaaaan saaaaaaaaaaarf in Jan, if not before... x


----------



## Spark (Dec 23, 2009)

lots of fun Ms T
thank you very much


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 23, 2009)

that was a lovely evening
thanks Ms T for the hosting and to all for the delicious food- what was that amazing cheese?


----------



## Ms T (Dec 23, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> that was a lovely evening
> thanks Ms T for the hosting and to all for the delicious food- what was that amazing cheese?



Vacherin Mont D'Or - king of cheeses.  Thanks to sk for bringing it, and to everyone else for the other deliciousness.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 23, 2009)

just tried waitrose and they don't have it - are there any cheese shops near white city?


----------



## Ms T (Dec 23, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> just tried waitrose and they don't have it - are there any cheese shops near white city?



Are you having a laugh?  I'm surprised they don't have it at Waitrose, tbh.  I think I saw some in Spoon deli on New Park Road the other day but don't quote me on that.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 23, 2009)

eme said:


> Thanks for having us Ms T.... good choice of book, company and cheese . See you all again daaaaaaaaaaaan saaaaaaaaaaarf in Jan, if not before... x



I love the fact that sk managed to steal the show food-wise with a bit of judicious shopping.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 23, 2009)

Ms T said:


> Are you having a laugh?  I'm surprised they don't have it at Waitrose, tbh.  I think I saw some in Spoon deli on New Park Road the other day but don't quote me on that.



yeah, nell has some apparently. trying to get a mate to pop up the road to grab me some, but they have a new born baby to contend with. 
if that doesn't work, i shall brave selfridges in my lunch break tomorrow!


----------



## Ms T (Dec 23, 2009)

I might have to get some myself!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 23, 2009)

I've still got a hangover from last night. Cheers for having us around Ms T.

I got the cheese in Leadenhall market, it's about 5 mins from bank if you can brave the suits.



> I love the fact that sk managed to steal the show food-wise with a bit of judicious shopping


I didn't at all, the rest of the food was lovely.


----------



## eme (Dec 28, 2009)

Have finished my copy of Tamara Drew if anyone wants to borrow it btw - send me a PM...


----------



## han (Dec 30, 2009)

eme said:


> Have finished my copy of Tamara Drew if anyone wants to borrow it btw - send me a PM...



already?!? 

I hope you liked it....

Orang - when you've finished it, could I have mine back so I can read it  again? Ta


----------



## Ms T (Jan 6, 2010)

We need a new thread.....


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 6, 2010)

I've got a list of all the books from 2009, but it's on my computer at work... who ever starts the thread can always edit their post (unless they remember all the books ). 

Forgot to ask... what secret santa books did people get?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 6, 2010)

han said:


> already?!?
> 
> I hope you liked it....
> 
> Orang - when you've finished it, could I have mine back so I can read it  again? Ta


i've finished it - can i get it to you on friday?


----------



## mango5 (Jan 6, 2010)

I got Tamara Drew from the library. A bit of a surprise, I'd never heard of it. Let's see if I make it to a meet this year  I read four of the books from last year, each one in time for the group, and never made it.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 6, 2010)

I am setting up the Central London Alternative Group, if anyone is interested. It's here.


----------



## mango5 (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm interested.  But it's yet another thing I'll probably fail to get to   I may well have missed it, but will there be more discussion of the books on the thread so non-attenders can still take part?  Those cheese-eating-Brixtonmonkeys seem to largely keep their thoughts to themselves.


----------



## Mainframeguy (Mar 12, 2010)

Ms T said:


> We need a new thread.....


does this mean the central London one?  and is the Brixton meeting a dead duck now?


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 12, 2010)

New thread: http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=313376


----------



## Sara29 (Mar 15, 2011)

hello there. Is your bookgroup still going?
Thanks Sara


----------

